# (IRR) The Rokugan IR Introduction (Thread 3)



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

*The Rokugan IR Introduction (Thread 3)*

*1066 Lines of List-ism*
_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
*	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
*	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5 ECL 25)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 25) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		

	Artifacts			
*	Name or Title of the Artifact	* 
	Kalanyr	 
	Staff of the Trickster (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus			

	Knight Otu	 
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
*	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7)	PL 4	: 	IR 5
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
*	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Shaiga (Martial Arts Training, Village)	PL 3	: 	IR 4
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede)	PL 2 	:	IR 2
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Benten Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyakuchu (Village) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2			

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 10	:	IR 10
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Yobanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Creamsteak - PL 160/160	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Sanctus Bastard (Paladin 20) PL 3			

_	Clan Families, and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3			
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14			
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11			
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 4	
	Deus a Mors (Fighter 8/Wizard 6) PL 1	
	Grandwood the Gnarly (Ranger 14) PL 1	

_	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Yoshosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Darkwolf - PL 153/170	*
_	Player Character	_
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. 44 HD PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Kyoso Brute Squad: PL 10 IR 28	
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12	
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8	

_	Artifacts	_
	Artifact: Pendant of the Shadowlands: +3/+3 character bonus 	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Shadow Dragon NPC: 29 HD: 1 PL	
	Crab Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	
	Crane Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	
	Dragon Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	
	Lion Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	
	Mantis Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	
	Phoenix Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	
	Scorpion Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	
	Unicorn Onisu NPC: 44HD: 2 PL	

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 	

*	Festy Dog - PL 157/170	*
_	Player Character	_
	Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, PL 3	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Gale Blades - PL 20 IR 15	
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Artifacts	_
	Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0	
	Emotions (mask) - +0/+6	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14/ Honour 2) - Female, Human, NG, PL 1	
	Khet'get'niss (Monk 14/ Honour 3) - Male, Nezumi, LG, PL 1	
	Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	_
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	_
	Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the Southeast of Rokugan	_ 
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 			
	Benten Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Kalanyr - PL 142 /150	*
_	Player Character	_
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Staff of the Trickster (+6/+0) Character Bonus	
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10			
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10			
	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) PL 5 : IR 1			
	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) PL 5 : IR 1			
	Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1
	Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14 (Chaotic Good)	
	Iniji , Female Bakeneko Wu-jen 14 (Chaotic Good)	
	Inaja ,Male Bakeneko Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 (Chaotic Good)	
	Thresl Male Tanuki Fighter 4/Sorceror 10 (Chaotic Good)	
	Trals Female Tanuki Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 (Chaotic Good)	
	Usagi Jin,Male Hare Daimyo, Samurai 3/Rogue 11 (Lawful Evil)	
	Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14 (Chaotic Good)	
	Kitsune Wilja Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good)	
	Ujina Usaka Female Hare Ninja 14 (Chaotic Neutral)	
	Izi, Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 (Chaotic Good)	
	Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2	
	Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good)	
	Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good)	

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Knight Out - PL 130/130 	*
_	Player Character	_
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	

_	Artifacts	_
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+0/+6) Character Bonus	
	Katana of Fire (+6/+0) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1	
	Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isawa Akahita's yojimbo	
	Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako	
	Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha	
	Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yobanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 	

*	Lichtenhart - 177/180 PL	*
_	Player Character 	_
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	_
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 	
	The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs) 	
	The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Special Attacks like sneak attacks and attacking while fleeing)	
	The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +4/No Defense 1/turn)	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters 	_
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1 	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 7) PL 1 	
	Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1	

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan 	_
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
	Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Bugaisha (Fort) PL 7 : IR 5
	Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4
	Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	
	Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2	

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan 	_
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0	

*	Macbrea - PL 140/140 + 2 Artifacts	*
_	Player Character	_
	Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3	

_	Artifacts	_
	Celestial sword of Clan Scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18			
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) Daimyo: Bayushi Kanman PL 4 IR 5 			
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo PL 4 IR 5			
	Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu PL 4 IR 5			

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1	
	Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver 10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5			
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3			
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			

*	Serpenteyes - PL 170/170	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	(Male Courtier 19) PL 2	

_	Artifacts	
	Golden Doom, +3/+3 weapon (katana)	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) PL 8 : IR 16	
	The Grand Circle (a society of shugenya) PL 5 : IR 10	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1	
	NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 	
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Sollir Furryfoot - PL 35/40	*
	Player Character:	
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4	

	Armies:	
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Artifact :	
	Artifact Weapon (+3/+3) Character Bonus 	
	Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus)	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Shosuro Nyoko. Leads the Lotus Sect. She has faked her own death, but… PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (which guards the hidden temple.) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Yasuki Taka, the shadow corrupted leader of the Jade sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 	
	Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2) 	
	Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2) 	

	Hidden Territory	
	The Secret Village, and the Secred Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Tarrasque - PL 85/180	*
	Player Character	
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburu no Oni) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River) PL 2 : IR 0	
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	The Forsaken One - PL 144/150	*
	PC and NPC's	
	The five Tides:	
	Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 	
	Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	

	Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):	
	Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1	
	Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1	

	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1	
	Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
	Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 

	Families
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

	Territories
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

	Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
	M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
	M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
	M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
	M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
	M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
	M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
	M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
	A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
	M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1

	Armies	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 20 : IR 36 	
	Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5	
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 9 : IR 28	

*	Tokiwong - PL 105/150	*
	Player Character	
	Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3)	

	Monkey Clan	
	Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Tortoise Clan 	
	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1	
	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan
	Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
	Hanto no Nichibotsu (Peninsula of Sunset) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan
	Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan
	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	

*	Xeriar - PL 160/160	*
	Player Character	
	Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Sam 6/Brz 4/Shadowlands Vet 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Hida Kuon's Berserkers (Fighter / Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Kuon. PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hida Inukai's Berserkers (Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Inukai (Brz 15). PL 5 : IR 8	
	Hida Sakamoto's Trrop (samurai / fighter honor 2) Leader: Hida Sakamoto (Sam 5 / Fighter 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	
	Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

*Creating a Power *

*Definition of Terms *
There are many different terms that are used in the IR. Only two of these terms are exclusive and not easily understood for their meaning.

1)	Industrial Rating (IR): Your score in this category represents the development of a family, clan, city, or province.

2)	Power Level (PL): Every significant unit a player commands has at least one rank in this score. This score represents the combat strength in every army, hero, and god in Rokugan.

*Example of Creating a Power *
Every player in the Industrial Revolution has some kind of influence on the game, and most of this influence comes from the powers that player claims.

1)	Making a Normal Claim: The lists post (the first post in every thread) contains a variety of different powers to claim. To make a normal claim, you simply need to post that you are doing so. For example, here is a claim for a clan:



> I, Creamsteak, claim the following territories:
> 
> Mantis Clan
> Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5
> ...




2)	Making a Custom Claim: Not every single power in Rokugan is on the lists. In order to do that, the lists would have to nearly double in length. Also, many players want to create their own groups and powers in the game. In order to do this they simply need to make a custom claim.



> I, Creamsteak, would like to create the following power,
> 
> William Ronald (Commoner 1) PL 1
> If possible, William will have the ability to write speeches at a rate of 1/day, these speeches may or may not affect the game, but in general are well written, and add some kind of flavor to the IR.



Note: William Ronald was a player in the 3rd IR, and wrote many speeches that influenced the game.

3)	Dropping a Claim: Sometimes you make mistakes, it happens to EVERYBODY. Also, sometimes you want one thing more than another. If this is the case, you can drop your claim. To drop a claim, just tell somebody.



> I, Creamsteak, will drop the following Custom Power:
> 
> Sanctus Punitor (Male High Elf, Paladin 45/Ranger 45) PL 17



Note: Sanctus Punitor was my PC in the 3rd IR.

*Characters and Levels *
Every Player in the Industrial Revolution has a character. Characters can be leaders, but they do not have to be. A character represents your style and attitude of playing the game. Most players also have many Non-Player characters (NPCs) that have slightly less influence on the campaign.

1)	Player Characters (PCs): Player characters, and the players that play them, are the most influential things on a campaign. Through these people, we play. Player Characters are exceptional individuals that can do more than any other type of unit in the IR. They have the ability to move about freely, traveling through the fastest means possible, such as teleportation and pass-wall spells. PCs are also insured for life. They can be wounded, injured, and disgraced, but they are protected from death, imprisonment, subversion, and similar acts.

2)	Non-Player Characters (NPCs): Other important and powerful individuals exist I Rokugan. Some of these individuals play a direct roll in the game. These members of clans and other groups that are going to be part of the IR are called NPCs. NPCs have the abilities of a Player Character, but are definitely not insured. 

3)	Gaining Levels: PCs and NPCs are rated in power based on their character level. Any character of 10th level that is considered a PC or NPC has a power level of 1 point. Every additional 5 levels a PC or NPC gains an additional Power Level. Characters gain levels for good Role-playing and Victories. Role-Playing Levels are subject to the opinions of other players and the moderator, but are still quite ample.  Combat awards are based on the difficulty of a fight, and the amount of PL that an NPC destroys.

* Actions to take before a Turn *

* Templates *
Every turn, before the actual day it begins, every player fills out a simple form and submits it to the moderator. This form shapes your Powers turn, and is the basis for beginning a turn in the IR.

Template Sample 


> Player Name: Creamsteak
> Player Character: Sanctus Punitor
> 
> Industrialization: 15 PL
> ...




Notes:
I expect to be attacked by Sollir. I know that he plans to attack me this turn and I am getting ready for it.

The actual format for a template is handed out immediately before submissions begin.

* Industrialization *
Industrialization is the process of improving your powers economy, civilization, production ability, and training processes. This ability increases your IR, and provides you with additional PL every turn.

1)	What IR Does: In every territory that a player controls that has an IR rating, you generate at least one PL next turn. How much PL you generate is based on your IR rating in that territory. If your IR rating is at least 1 –you generate 1 PL. If your IR rating is 3 (1+2), you generate 2 PL. If your IR rating is at least 6 (1+2+3), you generate 3 PL. The best way to find out exactly how much IR you need to generate a certain amount of PL is to use this equation:



> x (1/2x + 0.5) = Rank Required
> Where x = the PL production per turn




2)	How do you raise IR: While constructing your template, you must assign a certain amount of PL to Industrialization. For every 5 PL you set aside for this purpose, you can raise the IR rating of any territory, province, city, army, or other faction that has an IR Rating –by one point. 

* Research *
Research is part of industry, and players have the option of advancing their society through research. Research is an important part of the Industrial Revolution. All research benefits are passive, but they all provide some kind of improvement to your power.

1) How to Research: During your template, you can assign a certain amount of PL to research. All players begin with their society being considered that of the year 1400. In order to gain one year of advancement, you only need to invest 1 PL. However, in order to advance beyond one year, you must spend more PL. If you wish to advance 2 years, you must set aside 3 PL. To advance 3 years, you must set aside 6 PL. The equation below will suffice to figure out how much PL you must set aside to get a certain number of years of advancement.



> x (1/2x + 0.5) = PL investment required
> Where x = the number of years of advancement




2) Benefits to research: This IR does not consider technological weapons an advancement that increases your ability to damage your opponents simply by having it. This IR relies on you to creatively use your devices in order to improve your chances. Advancement represents the year in which you can draw technology from. A player with weapons from the year 1880 can build cannons to blast away castle walls from almost a full mile away. Though there is no enhancement such as +x/+x, your abilities to creatively use technology help you in the IR. Also, there are a number of passive benefits given to players with high technology ratings. After 10 years of advancement, your power can claim one passive feat. Every 10 years your power can claim one more feat. Some feats are only good for certain powers, and there are five categories of feats to choose from. They are listed and described below.

Biology
Taking Biology as a Research Feat provides your Power with a bonus related to medicine and healing. Powers with the highest ratings in biology can learn how to truly remove taint; something that magic alone is not able to do, without destroying the mind or the body of the subject. Research into Biology is both magical and mundane. Some of these powers are beneficial for certain players, while being pointless for others.

1st Rank: Your Power gains 5% taint resistance. Your power also gains 10% resistance against common diseases, like the flu.
2nd Rank: Your power gains 10% taint resistance. Your power also gains 20% resistance against common diseases.
3rd Rank: Your power gains 15% taint resistance. Your power also gains 30% resistance against common diseases.
4th Rank: Your power gains 20% taint resistance. Your power also gains 40% resistance against common diseases.
5th Rank: Your power gains 25% taint resistance. Your power also gains 50% resistance against common diseases. Your Power also gains 10% resistance against uncommon diseases, like the plague.
6th Rank: Your power gains 30% taint resistance. Your power also gains 60% resistance against common diseases. Your Power has 20% resistance against uncommon diseases.
7th Rank: Your power gains 35% taint resistance. Your power also gains 70% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 30% resistance against uncommon diseases.
8th Rank: Your power gains 40% taint resistance. Your power also gains 80% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 40% resistance against uncommon diseases.
9th Rank: Your power gains 45% taint resistance. Your power also gains 90% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 50% resistance against uncommon diseases, and 10% resistance against magical disease (like red-death).
10th Rank: Your power gains 50% taint resistance. Your power also gains immunity against common diseases, 60% resistance against uncommon disease, and 20% resistance to magical disease.

Earth Science
Earth Science involves geology, physics, construction, chemistry, and other sciences in the IR. Research into this field is both magical and mundane. The benefit of this research is that your power gains additional Industrial Rating Points, allowing some powers to both research, and build up their IR rating at the same time.

Note: These affects stack.
1st Rank: Your power gains 1 point of IR to all areas with at least 1 point already.
2nd Rank: Your power gains 1 points of IR “ “.
3rd Rank: Your power gains 3 points of IR “ “.
4th Rank: Your power gains 3 points of IR “ “.
5th Rank: Your power gains 5 points of IR “ “.
6th Rank: Your power gains 5 points of IR “ “.
7th Rank: Your power gains 7 points of IR “ “.
8th Rank: Your power gains 7 points of IR “ “.
9th Rank: Your power gains 9 points of IR “ “.
10th Rank: Your power gains 9 points of IR “ “.

Mathematics
The Field of Mathematics is a great field to use if you want to gain years of advancement quickly. This research is solely mundane, providing you with greater and greater wealth of knowledge.

1st Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
2nd Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
3rd Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
4th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
5th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
6th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
7th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
8th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
9th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
10th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.

Astronomy
Astronomy goes beyond the stars to include the study of divine power. Players who focus on this field will gain the ability to grant their armies the ability to know when and if an attack is coming. Though this protection is only triggered moments before an attack, it makes players who focus on this field resistant to surprise attacks. This research is both Magical and Mundane.

Note: This concerns actual attacks, not attacks committed by NPCs, PCs and other 1-man armies.
1st Rank: Your power gains a 10% (rather than the usual 5%) chance to know a surprise attack is coming.
2nd Rank: Your power gains a 15% insight.
3rd Rank: Your power gains a 20% insight.
4th Rank: Your power gains a 25% insight.
5th Rank: Your power gains a 30% insight.
6th Rank: Your power gains a 35% insight. 
7th Rank: Your power gains a 40% insight.
8th Rank: Your power gains a 45% insight.
9th Rank: Your power gains a 50% insight.
10th Rank: Your power gains a 55% insight.

Agriculture
Agriculture improves your powers ability to support a large army. Normally you must have an IR score of at least 1/5th of your total PL in order to feed your army. If your army is not fed, regular army units will drop out of your army (from your weakest and least experienced units first), reducing your total PL to suitable levels. Advancing your agriculture reduces the risk of having starvation, by improving the amount of food you can create. Normally each IR point supplies 5x its value in food, but as you improve agriculture, this becomes a non-issue. Research into this is both magical and mundane.

1st Rank: Your Agriculture score is 6x your total IR.
2nd Rank: Your Agriculture score is 7x your total IR.
3rd Rank: Your Agriculture score is 8x your total IR.
4th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 9x your total IR.
5th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 10x your total IR.
6th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 11x your total IR.
7th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 12x your total IR.
8th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 13x your total IR.
9th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 14x your total IR.
10th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 15x your total IR.

* Long Term Actions *
Some actions cannot be completed in one turn (1 year). These actions are considered long-term and should be shown to the moderator before a turn begins. These actions may involve long-term PL investment, and are mostly subject to player creativity and player dedication.

* Actions to take During a Turn *

* In Character Actions *
Role-playing posts are considered IC actions. These actions make the IR a role-playing game, and give the game it’s creative feeling. Post In-Character reactions as often as you can, but don’t try and rush yourself. Players are willing to wait for you to get around to a response.

* Preparations *
Reinforcing a castle, distracting your enemies, starting to research the source of the gods’ divinity, and all other things that are considered preparations for something, should be posted to the boards, unless it is secret from other players. If it is secret, email the moderator to take your acts into consideration. Some of these actions can be taken before a turn actually begins, but most of them fall under “Actions to take During a Turn.”

* Taking Actions *
Raiding a fortress, stealing an artifact, starting combat, and similar acts that directly affect other players are considered to be actions you must take during a turn. These actions should always be posted, and clearness helps.

* Enjoying the Game *
The world is yours to make it. Enjoy the game, because you have just as much control over it as everyone else. This game is about truly being able to role-play on an epic scale, without all the extra rules that can get in the way. This is the home of the uber-munchkin, the drama-queen, the fearless samurai, and the loyal ally. This is your world to make it, I will try and make that as true as I can. –Creamsteak

* How Combat Works *

* Surprise Rounds *
The surprise round occurs if a player truly attacks out of nowhere. Everyone has a 5% chance of avoiding this (improvable through research) and PCs are immune. During a surprise round, only one side makes attack rolls, and the opposing side rolls defense.

* 1st Normal Round*
During a normal round, two or more powers are involved in a fight. The moderator rolls one 6-sided die as an attack and a defense for every PL that is involved. Any roll of 6 or greater results in an attack. Next, both sides roll defense. All rolls of 6 or greater count as a defense, and blocks attack on a 1 for 1 basis. However, attack rolls that are higher than 6 require a defense that is higher than 6. 

* 2nd Normal Round (and others)*
The moderator gives a summary without actually stating any numbers for either player. After a summery is made, players can continue to fight it out, change their style and tactics, retreat, or anything else they can really do. Damage is dealt, and if the players continue to battle, the moderator will roll again.

*Combat as a Whole *
Sometimes having specific targets, like certain NPCs, PCs, cities, and castles can aid your side. These specifics are taken into account, and the moderator takes these things into consideration. The more thought out a plan, the better the results.

*Combat Statistics *

* Attack Rolls *
Attack rolls, and attack bonuses are used to score damage on your opposition. Simply enough, getting good attack rolls is important to destroying someone else’s army. The minimum roll to get a successful attack is 6, meaning that normal armies score hits about 1/6th of the time, unless in the presence of a great leader, artifact, or some kind of encouragement or equipment that gives them an improved fighting capacity is there. Player characters get an automatic +3 attack bonus, and NPCs get an automatic +2 attack bonus.

* Defense Rolls [Size]*
Defense rolls, and defense bonuses are used to reduce the damage of another player’s attack. The minimum roll to get a successful defense is 6, meaning that normal armies defend 1/6th of the time, unless there is something in their presence that permits them better defense, like a castle, artifact, fighting alongside a great leader, or some other kind of improvement. PCs get an automatic +3 defense, and NPCs get an automatic +2 defense.

*Special Circumstances *
Traps, Castle Walls, Artifacts, and unique circumstances or strategies are reflected in a battle. The moderator takes anything that is known, and can affect a battle, under consideration. Shadowlands powers are under the constant special circumstance that they are able to taint many people that they kill, gaining a 5% chance of subverting any PL that they damage. The Nezumi, are immune to that subversion, and are quite capable of fighting against it. These are the things that affect the game that are not as simple as +x/+x, and these can have far more drastic affects.

*Favorable and Unfavorable Conditions *
Sometimes battles are worse for reasons that are not simply attributed to plotting and combat. A rainstorm on a combat day can make battle muddy, and almost impossible for different units. Earthquakes can cause catastrophic casualties to troops on both sides. Favorable and Unfavorable conditions play a role in the game, and sometimes these things are unavoidable.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Just a little run-down of possible (not confirmed) clan-based advantages/disadvantages:

Crab: +1/+1 against the Shadowlands
Crane: Double Attacks during surprise rounds
Dragon: -25% to artifact construction costs
Fox: +20% to spying and resisting scrying
Lion: +1 PL per territory per turn (minimum IR of 1 required)
Mantis: +1/+1 during Naval Battles
Nezumi: Immune to taint, +0/+1 against Shadowlands
Phoenix: -25% to epic spell costs
Scorpion: +20% to diplomatic subversion and spying
Unicorn: Can take a +5/-5 for 1 round each turn
Shadowlands: 10% chance to subvert defeated enemies
Bloodspeakers: +20% to diplomatic subversion and -10% to costs for creating an epic level spell

Why are these my current picks?

Crab: Duh, it's about half of many crabs life... I was also considering an advantage to fortresses or something, but I dropped it in favor of just this.

Crane: They are the masters of dueling, and are still quite courtly... I was stuck between giving NPCs advantages, and giving diplomatic subversion advantages. I dropped both when I thought of the Iaijutsu skill that allows two cuts in one strike. That sort of inspired me to give them two attacks if they ever successfully surprise someone.

Dragon: I half chose this because of Avarial's style of play he is hinting at, and I half chose it because dragons=treasure=artifacts... Both of which show a relation to this.

Fox: I'm not sure what Kal's style is, but at first I was thinking of adding PL from the plane of animals each turn. Or an advantage while fighting in that plane. Later I considered that fox's hide in dens, and yet they are still quite agile hunters. They can hide well, and they hunt well... hmmm... that's how I came up with my answer.

Lion: I was thinking immunity to fear, and similar things. Then I thoght about it, and changed it to focusing on the once huge Lion armies. Of course, it also reflects some of Serpenteyes style of play from the last IR.

Mantis: I like the Mantis Clan having the strongest Navy. I also was thinking of the mantis in a rougish light. I finally decided to lean towards the navy in the end.

Nezumi: Since no faction is all-nezumi, I thought the advantage shouldn't be too powerful. I made them quite good at what they do, but not infinitely good at it. I focused on racial traits, but then again just immunity was kind of lame, so I added the bonus in as well.

Pheonix: Well... magic. That's the only thought I had on this matter. I also considered some of the feats and stuff, but magic is the whole primary factor.

Unicorn: I was stuck here at first, then I decided to focus on the rage instead of the horse/unicorn thing. The Rage type affect will probably end a fight in one round, however it only works once per turn. This is obviously the most combat-strong ability, so it had to have the drawbacks I listed. Basically with a -5 defense you have no chance of blocking while you rage.

Shadowlands: We discussed 5% before, but I decided they need more punch than that. 10% sounds slightly more reasonable, so I took it up. They also are immune to taint, but it's not really a special ability.

Bloodspeakers: Aimed for the ability to create epic spells (though normally not the nice kind) almost as good as the pheonix clan, but they also get that diplomatic subversion bonus, which if played right could steal a characters NPC deck.

Everyone who can, give me some ideas of how you feel about these.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Minor notice about the Rules Post: For some reason the document isn't reading the [whatever][/whatever] stuff correctly. No clue why, but since it doesn't matter and the thing is readable... I'll just ignore it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

*New PL Caps*

Beginning Lottery: Everyone is assigned a number from 1-12 on a d12. I will post the results below. Everyone's new cap is set. It won't be going up from this point. Everyone should be able to do whatever they need given the new caps. I bet some people are going to have trouble filling thier caps if they win many rolls, but we will just have to wait and see.

Rolls: 12,4,2,3,8,7,6,10,10,6,2,9,6,1,8,8,4,10,3,2,11

Avarial Avenger +10
Darkwolf +30
Festy_Dog +20
Kalanyr +20
Knight Otu +10
Lichtenhart +30
Macbrea +10
Serpenteye +30
Sollir Furryfoot +10
Tarrasque +30
The Forsaken One +0 
Xeriar +10

Avariel Avenger (150 Base - 20 Artifacts +10) = 140
Darkwolf (150 Base +30) = 180
Festy_Dog (150 Base + 20) = 170
Kalanyr (150 Base - 20 Artifacts +20) = 150
Knight Otu (150 Base - 20 Artifacts +10) = 140
Lichtenhart (150 Base+30) = 180
Macbrea (150 Base - 20 Artifacts + 10) = 160
Serpenteye (150 Base - 10 Artifacts + 30) = 170
Sollir Furryfoot (150 Base - 110 Artifacts + 10) = 50
Tarrasque (150 Base + 30) = 180
The Forsaken One (150 Base + 0) = 150
Xeriar (150 Base + 10) = 160


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

By the way, my Sais have different bonuses then what is listed, since you have certain rules about them.  Both are wielded by my PC, and one has a +6 attack bonus, and the other has a +6 defense bonus.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Creating New Toys,
The Industrial Revolution has its basis on improving your economy, technology, and efficiency through your Industrial Rating. Because this IR rating takes precedence over everything but your current Power Level, the focus of the game will lean towards developing the most civilized and efficient nation. However, efficiency is no match for the power of an artifact or an epic level spell.

But how does a nation afford such insanely high level spells? The highest-level characters are only in the 20’s. The wealthiest clans have most of their money invested in more immediate gains. Training and Equipment are what gives each power its PL. Training, which is a form of experience points, and Equipment can be converted to gold.

That is why I have worked up a really simple system for crafting an epic magic and items. The basis of the game allows for a few mild artifacts like the clan-swords to exist, but there is still expansion. That expansion is costly, and this rule should explain how to do it.



Creating Epic Level Spells,

The IR assumes that you have the ability to cast 9th level magic, and maybe a few casters who can make meta-magic 10th or 11th level spells. These spells are drowned out by the power, and creation, of epic spells.

To create an Epic Level spell, you need an IR score. The higher your IR score, the better your chances of getting a spell quickly. Every Turn, when you send in your template, you should include any notes on where your PL generated from your IR score is being spent. If you don’t designate where it is going specifically, I will handle your generated PL normally by adding PL generated to the region it was generated in.

First, describe your epic spell to the best of your ability. If you have an ELH, I recommend you use the tables inside that book in order to provide me with quick, accurate, and good information. Designate that you are spending PL gained from IR on some, or all of your powers as specifically as possible. 

At the end of the turn, if none of the territories that were generating IR were damaged, you should get your expected results. However many points of gold and experience you spent on your epic level spell will be noted, however no players will know anything about it without successfully spying on your power.

Once you have met all the pre-requisites to acquiring your ELS, you can cast that spell any time that you meet the requirements listed for it. Mitigating factors are allowed, but things like experience lost when casting the spell will apply directly to IR terms. You are allowed to cast the once for every 10 levels of your PC, per turn. The spell will be more dramatic than a mere 300d6 damage from Vengeance of God, you will likely obliterate entire forces with some of the higher level epic spells.

However, one side note –worthy of mention: is that the spell craft check applies. The spell craft DC is translated into the % failure for the spell. If your spell fails, you burn that attempt. Your PC’s level is subtracted from the spell-craft level, and as you may be able to tell, only PC’s are allowed to handle Epic Spells. In other words, if your level 30, and the DC is 75 (75% chance to fail) you only have a 45% chance to fail.



Example of Creating an Epic Spell, (might confuse you without an ELH, but you should be able to coast through)

Assume Sollir has 300 IR points, spread out over different territories. Assume he is creating the Epic Spell, Eclipse. Assume he normally would gain 200 PL per turn, but he decides to only gain 100 PL this turn, and turn 100 PL into gold and xp for creating a spell.

1 PL = 50 xp + 1000 gp
100 PL = 5000 xp + 100000 gp

If the turn is stagnant for Sollir, he will have 5,000/15,200 xp and 100,000/378,000 gp. His 8 days will of course be met by the end of a turn.

Next turn he increases at the same rate, and the turn after that he continues.

In 3 turns he has 15,000/15,200 xp and 300,000/378,000 gp.

In his fourth turn, he tries to skim off the top and reduces his expenditure to 78 gained PL.

In 4 turns he has completed his Epic Spell. For IR terms, I will multiply his radius x200 to make the spell truly significant. Now, wherever Daigotsu is, he has a 1000 Mile Solar Eclipse. His armies run about completely free from the Sun when near their leader. Darkness looms over the world, 4 turns of work had to be dedicated, however. Maybe if he worked faster he would have had it earlier. Maybe if he worked faster, someone would have attacked him out of nowhere, and defeated his plan.



Creating an Epic Artifact

In IR terms, Artifacts made before the start of the game will be considered +6 and cost 10 starting PL points (a significant, but efficient, loss; in my opinion). 

To create an Epic Artifact, you use the same rules as applied to Epic Spells, but with some minor modifications to costs. Basically, +x/+x for attack and defense cost different amounts, based on my synopsis of the ELH. Also, for artifacts, I am allowing cumulative efforts. If the three shadowlands powers, or five clans, or whatever; if you agree to work together on one artifact, I am allowing it. Even if it is a +3 Army artifact, that will affect all three player’s armies if they are involved in the exact same battle (radius for artifact with an Army Bonus is 100 miles x Bonus). We are also assuming all artifacts take at least one full year to create.

Remember 1 PL gained from IR = 1,000 gold



To create a +Defense Weapon or Armor, the costs are tabled below.

Character Bonus
Bonus = cost (PL turned to gold)
+1 = 1,000 gold (1 PL)
+2 = 4,000 gold (4 PL)
+3 = 9,000 gold (9 PL)
+4 = 16,000 gold (16 PL)
+5 = 25,000 gold (25 PL)
+6 = 360,000 gold (360 PL)
+7 = 490,000 gold (490 PL)
+8 = 640,000 gold (640 PL)
+9 = 810,000 gold (810 PL)
+10 = 1,000,000 gold (1,000 PL)
+11 = 1,210,000 gold (1,210 PL)
+12 = 1,440,000 gold (1,440 PL)
+13 = 1,690,000 gold (1,690 PL)
+14 = 1,960,000 gold (1,960 PL)
+15 = 2,250,000 gold (2,250 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored

Army Bonus
Bonus – cost (PL turned to gold)
+1 = 1,210,000 gold (1,210 PL)
+2 = 1,440,000 gold (1,440 PL)
+3 = 1,690,000 gold (1,690 PL)
+4 = 1,960,000 gold (1,960 PL)
+5 = 2,250,000 gold (2,250 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored



To create a +Attack Weapon or Armor, the costs are tabled below.

Character Bonus
Bonus – Cost (PL turned to Gold)
+1 – 2,000 (1 PL)
+2 – 8,000 (8 PL)
+3 – 18,000 (18 PL)
+4 – 32,000 (32 PL)
+5 – 50,000 (50 PL)
+6 – 720,000 (720 PL)
+7 – 980,000 (980 PL)
+8 – 1,280,000 (1280 PL)
+9 – 1,620,000 (1620 PL)
+10 – 2,000,000 (2000 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored

Army Bonus
Bonus – Cost (PL turned to gold)
+1 – 2,420,000 (2420 PL)
+2 – 2,880,000 (2880 PL)
+3 – 3,380,000 (3380 PL)
+4 – 3,920,000 (3920 PL)
+5 – 4,500,000 (4500 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored

Note: No +Army Artifacts can be bought with PL sacrifices from your Cap. You can see why in my system. I do believe that only one has been claimed, and that was recently, since Avarial dropped his original one. You can make anything with up to +6 total, as a character bonus by dropping 10 from your PL cap.

Oh, and don’t forget that you can buy character bonus items for regular units, but you must buy one item for each PL of units. So in other words, you can pay 3 PL to get a +1/+1 added to a single PL of regulars.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

The Dragon Clan's Ability is probably going to be something related to two-weapon fighting style AND monk's flurry of blows...

The Dragon Clan can take a -2/-2 to make two attacks per PL. 

(I added the -2 to defense to make it slightly more balanced).


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

That's fine.  I agree that a simple -2 to attack would probably not be enough.    I think the ability really works well for the Dragon Clan.  Thanks again, Creamsteak.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Just remember everything about custom abilities is still Beta until we start, simply because it could be the deciding factor in the game: but we don't Want it to Be! We want creativity and roleplaying to the deciding factor.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Sure.  Mathematically speaking though, the only unit I have, at least at the beginning of the IR, that benefits from using the ability is my PC.  Otherwise the loss of defense and attack is too much of a negative to warrant it.  

  Which is fine, since eventually, (I hope) the rest of my NPCs will be able to use it with success, and maybe even my armies at some distant point.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 19, 2002)

I hereby claim

Imperial Provinces 
* Rintem Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Okuan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Miya Estates Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Emonji Province Province PL 5 : IR 1

Sparrow Clan 
* Ashai Province PL 5 : IR 1

The Real NPC 

Te'Tik'Kir Crippled Bone Nezumi Sorceror 7/Ratling Shaman 10 (Chaotic Good) PL 2

The Imaginary NPCs
Sparrow Clan Champion: Suzume Yogaski Samurai 14 PL 1 (Lawful Good)
Ixai Nezune, Overseer of the Imperial Provinces (Courtier 13/Ranger 1) PL 1 (Lawful Good)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

*Final Claim List*

The five Tides:
Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 
Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2

Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 11/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 2 

Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 9) PL 2

The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 20
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro  PL 4
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko  PL 9

Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Territories in the (Far) Southeast of Rokugan 
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1

Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

---------------------------

I dropped: Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm not overjoyed with my +1/+1 for naval since I'm curious if it's gonna be of use but since I can't make anything else up. +1/+1 Naval is fine with me, got nothing else logical I can do or make up.

However some passive bonus like faster and ebtter build ships would be nice.

And as a last question I'd like to ask if it is possible to add the PL from the bay of Darkwaters and the PL from the Sea of the Sun god to my Storm Legion PL. Since those territories are just water and sea I'd say that the PL is in form of ships and fleet there. And since I've named my fleet the Storm legion I'd like to make it all a bit simpeler and have my whole navy under 1 name.
Result: You remove the Sea of the Sun God and the Bay of Dark waters from the list and add +13 PL to my storm legion making it 33 PL in total.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I'm not overjoyed with my +1/+1 for naval since I'm curious if it's gonna be of use but since I can't make anything else up. +1/+1 Naval is fine with me, got nothing else logical I can do or make up. *




There's plenty for the Mantis to get.  The Mantis are all of the following:  Great at dual wielding (only the Dragon is better, and that's debatable according to the Mantis), the best mercenaries in the land, extremely lucky, and very good at Rogue type things like smuggling in illegal weapons and such.

All of those can easily have good bonuses in the IR.  You should make up a few.  Though,  If you want me to, I can make up a few for you.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Go ahead if you'd like, I'm especially curious to what you'd come up with on the smuggling part and the lucky part.

Heh if I'd combine this is a.. euhh "benificial" way for me, I'd say lucky = +1/+1 for army and +2/+2 in naval battles 
But that is a bit far fetched I think =]

Although I think it should just be better that things like Lucky and Smuggling remain passive and the DM should keep a note about such things and keep them as passive influences and relying on DM rulings at certain moments.

I think +1/+1 Naval is fine and that the smuggling and lucky should be passive things and kept for certain things when the DM things they are appropriate or fun to insert. 
I'd like if Cream would keep those 2 things on a note and use them sometimes as DM rulings. 
Gives some flavor and like luck, unexpected!

So that would be my choise, be lucky and a +1/+1 naval thing. And leave the luck to the DM's rulings when I get lucky and in what kinda way. It gives ways for funny situations to arise as well. So if Cream goes OK with this. I'm be watching =]


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 19, 2002)

My belief is that Wasp clan and Mantis clan should gain "First strike Ability" instead of the bonus to fighting in naval combats. Which shouldn't ever really happen. 



*First strike:* When attacked their opponents do not get a surprise round. 

This would better represent the training of Toturi had upon his troops and the fact that those troops expect the rest of the world to try and kill them. 


Oh, my currently, point total is 142. 162 with my two artifacts. I think I am suppose to be at 150 + two artifacts.  I am  wondering if this is a legal claim.

The Shosuro Geisha Houses (Geisha/assassins) 8 PL 8 IR  
Rules: The Shosuro Geisha House are in every city or town over a PL 4.  At the start of each turn they make a random attack somewhere in rokugan on NPCs unless ordered not to.  They can be combatted if someone takes the time to attack them with an NPC. Combats with the organization as a whole only last 1 round. The Geisha house will attack its attacker at this time. Only when the complete house has been destroyed does this entity not exist. They can attempt to attack it next turn if they wish.


Oh, by the way, its target for the turn is at random.  I have no choice in actually who it attacks.  This is to represent the fact that sometimes Scorpion clan members take attacks of oppurtunity that don't actually help the clan.  My orders to stop it only last one round, then it goes back to business as usual.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *My belief is that Wasp clan and Mantis clan should gain "First strike Ability" instead of the bonus to fighting in naval combats. Which shouldn't ever really happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The problem with that ability is it negates the Crane Clans special bonus, which is a bad thing.  No Clan ability should completely override another clans ability.  



> *
> Oh, my currently, point total is 142. 162 with my two artifacts. I think I am suppose to be at 150 + two artifacts.  I am  wondering if this is a legal claim.
> 
> The Shosuro Geisha Houses (Geisha/assassins) 8 PL 8 IR
> ...





Good thing all Dragon Clan NPCs are celibate.    Man, what is it with you and the charming assassins?  First that acting troop, now this.  Why can't we have some good ol fashioned "stalks silently in the night" NPC assassin groups?  



> *
> Oh, by the way, its target for the turn is at random.  I have no choice in actually who it attacks.  This is to represent the fact that sometimes Scorpion clan members take attacks of oppurtunity that don't actually help the clan.  My orders to stop it only last one round, then it goes back to business as usual. *




Ergh.  You may make a lot of enemies that way.  Nice flavor, though.  

TFO:  I'll start working on the bonuses now, then.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

First strike would also suggest that they always have a surprise round nomatter what.

Creamstake you can add the first strike thingy + lucky (if you agree) to the Wasp and the Naval(with speed if possible) + lucky to the Mantis as seperate things.

If you'd keep the First strike for Wasp only and the naval for Mantis it'd be balanced IMO. Since wasp are very small.

And the Centipede are 100% Shugenja, intesested in offering them a 20% discount for researching epic spells as well? 
(har har )


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 19, 2002)

> Good thing all Dragon Clan NPCs are celibate.  Man, what is it with you and the charming assassins? First that acting troop, now this. Why can't we have some good ol fashioned "stalks silently in the night" NPC assassin groups?





The way I determined what was good units and suppose to be in the flavor of Scorpion clan was I used to play Clanwar wargame and the CCG.  The scorpion units that existed that had specific flavor were:

Crimson legion = Light armored samurai that made up most of scorpions samurai
Black Cabal = Heavy armored No-dachi weilding samurai with no fear of death
Shoshura Geisha = in the CCG they had the ability to slowly kill off people
Shoshura Acting troop = a group of ninja that moved about from city to city disguised as an acting troop. They snuck in and killed people during their acts.  The acts were there mostly to distract people and entertain the populace.

You will notice I still have a family called Shoshura which is completely Ninja. That is the sneak in and kill you type family. As to it causing problems in the world and making enemies. That is the nature of being Clan Scorpion. People except alittle bit of random attacks from them using subterfuge.  If my Geisha aren't even controlled really by me then they are much less of a fear then directed attacks.

I am setting up for the flavor of the clan. As to clan Dragon all being celebit, that is got to be a lie.  How exactly does a family last thousands of years without having sex at all?  I will believe that your monks are celebit. But your samurai are egnimatic and confusing to the rest of the world, but I am sure they like to enjoy themselves the same as the rest of the worlds bushi class.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

TFO:  Exactly.  That's too powerful, and it also negates another Clans bonus, so it's a bad idea, in my opinion.  Anyway.

Possible Mantis Clan bonuses:


The Hand Of Osono-Wu:  

The Mantis Clan rival the Dragon Clan in wielding two blades at once, but their style is far more offensive in it's approach.  

Either of the following would work, in my opinion:

Same as the Dragon Clan, but they take a -4 to defense and no negative to attack instead of -2 each.  

A +1 attack bonus given to all NPCs.  

Luck Of The Storms:

The Mantis clan is extraordinarily lucky, having survived where they should not have, becoming a Major Clan, and thriving where others would fall.  

Bonus:  Any time a random effect is generated (Storms, earthquakes, etc.) it is a benefit to the Mantis Clan.  Should a Storm, for example, occur, it would hinder the enemies of the Mantis Clan far more than hindering the Mantis.  

Or perhaps an earthquake would occur before a battle, weakening the defenses of a target the Mantis Clan is about to attack.  And so on.  The DM would roll a % to see if a random effect is generated, and if one is, it benefits the Mantis.

Master Mercenaries:

The Mantis Clan works for other Clans in Rokugan often, and they gain great prestige and money from this.  Each turn, the Mantis Clan generates a randomly generated bonus number of PL, (say 5-20) from the mercenary work they have been doing.


Master Smugglers:

The Mantis Clan smuggles many exotic spices, weapons, and even the new "technology" often to their islands, and from this they have gained a great amount of advancement in a shorter span of time than the other clans.

Bonus:

The Mantis Clan starts with 10 bonus IR, and generates a free additional number of IR each turn, to be determined by the DM.  This IR is assigned either to the Mantis Clan itself, or the Sea/Islands they hold.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> The way I determined what was good units and suppose to be in the flavor of Scorpion clan was I used to play Clanwar wargame and the CCG.  The scorpion units that existed that had specific flavor were:
> ...




Heh.  Behold, the meaning of the  symbol will now be explained by the wise sages of the Dragon Clan.

When the  symbol is displayed, it is insinuated that the aforementioned comments were made in jest, and not meant to be taken seriously.  Since, sadly, tone cannot be conveyed on a message board, the symbol  is all that is able to prevent sad misunderstandings.  Learn this well, and you will grow strong and powerful in the Tao of the messageboard.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

The IR  Feat looks nice.

I think I'll opt for:

---------------
FOR THE MANTIS CLAN/FORCES
Master Smugglers:

The Mantis Clan smuggles many exotic spices, weapons, and even the new "technology" often to their islands, and from this they have gained a great amount of advancement in a shorter span of time than the other clans.

Bonus:

The Mantis Clan starts with 10 bonus IR, and generates a free additional number of IR each turn, to be determined by the DM. This IR is assigned either to the Mantis Clan itself, or the Sea/Islands they hold.

And lucky the way I named it in my post, just for DM ruling from time to time as a passive bonus.
-------------------
FOR THE WASP CLAN/FORCES

The First Strike ability (McBrae's version with preferably offcourse the bonus that their surprise rounds cannot be prevented except by the Oni's Eye.)

And the Lucky ability in the same way the Mantis get it, as per DM's ruling from time to time. Gives alot of flavor and humour in this game if played well by the DM.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 19, 2002)

Ah, very sorry Dragon-sana! Tis a slight misunderstanding as to the continuation of your family and its lineage.  May the fine ladies of my house entertain you in your court free this year. 


   Bayushi Nori,
   Scorpion clan Diamyo


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Creamstake you altered all my NPC chars, is that correct and supposed to stay that way? If so I'll have more free PL to spend and I must do as such then.

And the Daimo's from 3 army forces which you randomly assigned were flawed and I posted the correct ones in the edited final list on the previous page. So if you would be so kind as to change that.

And if you'd note if the NPC's can be PL 2 as a exception or that they haev to be brought back to PL 1 which would result in free PL. So an answer to that please.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Macbrea:  Sounds good.  And our Monks are looking forward to it too.  

TFO:

No NPC can be above one PL at the beginning of the IR, with the exception of NPCs that already exist in the Rokugan world, like Daimyos, for example.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Just check the 2 posts below =]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

*And again......*

PC and NPC's
The five Tides:
Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 
Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1
Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1
Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1
Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1

Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1

Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 1 


Families
Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 


Territories
Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0


Palaces/Castles/Towers/Cities/Villages
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1


Armies
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 22 (Effective fleet = PL 35 ; +10 PL from Sea of the Sun God and +3 PL fleet from Bay of Dark Water)
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 13


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

*~!CreamSteak!~*

Please just copy paste my list from above in the list on page 1, you only have to add some IR rating but stay of the PL please =]


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

You know, I think Creamsteak stated earlier that you can't have more than 20 PL of custom armies/troops.  That may be why he reduced the PL of your claims.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Hmmmm then I'll start to have to come up with artifacts to fill my lowly 150 PL cap. But first lets see if this will get allowed or not.

And creamsteak I still think it is SUPER strange how you base family PL on the Daimo's of the families/clans. Since you made the Centipede clan one of the most powerfull(lol) and it is 2 times as powerfull as the Mantis (re lol)

But if AA is correct, don't start with the list again, just post what is wrong and I'll correct it and you can still take over my list after I fix that. At least that way I'll know what I posess, and I'd like it if you'd keep it in my format as well.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 19, 2002)

> Unicorn: Can take a +5/-5 for 1 round each turn




Errr, Creamsteak, I feel very ungrateful, but I don't like it very much.
Three reasons:
1. Rage isn't distinctive of the whole Unicorn clan. I'd like it more on a special unit.
2. The "once a turn" bit. I'd like it more if it was less powerful and more frequently useful. (Or it is that possible that if I have a 10 PL army, five rage and five not (and rage later in the turn)?)
3. I'm not sure it is balanced with surprise rounds. It would drive me to be sneaky, which isn't my nature.

Let's say that if I can't find another one that convinces you, I'll keep this one.

Can anyone help me find a suitable substitute?


P.S. Little poll: Would you like Black Omega to join us?
I'd REALLY like!


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Heh.  Well, I don't know much about the Unicorn other than the fact they have great calvarly and like horses.  I don't even know what their PrC is.  If you give me more information on them, I can come up with more feats.  For now, though, here are two calvarly related feats:


Speed Of The Wind:

The Unicorn Clan possess the greatest and fastest horses in the land, and their riders are skilled at pushing them to their utmost to reach their destinations.

Bonus:  All Unicorn Clan armies, NPCs and PCs can make a bonus move every round to go twice as far as they normally would be able to.  So, a Unicorn Clan army that would normally only be able to traverse through, say, one territory, would be able to traverse through two territories with this feat.

The Charging Hurricane:  

The Unicorn Clans calvarly charges are renowned throughout Rokugan for breaking through enemy lines as a hurricane smashes through barriers.  Samurai from other clans are scattered to the four winds in the face of the charge of the Unicorn Clans calvarly.

Bonus:  All Unicorn Clan armies, NPCs and PCs, may, once a turn/round (DMs call), declare an attack to be a Charging Hurricane, and gain a +1 or +2 bonus (DMs call) to their attack rating.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 19, 2002)

The only universals that the Unicorn have are large, fast horses, and lots of gai(koku)jin blood (gaijin is more of a slang/insult.  If a gaijin earns respect, people will call him gaikokujin).

If there is a move limit for armies per turn/round or whatever, the Unicorn should get a 25 or 50% bonus.

Another benefit would be to simply state that all unicorn units are considered mounted...  All clans have cavalry, but only the Unicorn are -all- cavalry.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 19, 2002)

Xeriar - PL 150/160 
Player Character 
Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 

Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1 
Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2 
Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8 
Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18 
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5 
Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Non-Player Characters 
Hida Kuon (Male Ftr 5 / Berzerker 5: PL 1) as a general 

Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan 
Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0 
Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0 
Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0 
Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0 
Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0 
Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0 
Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0 

Territories in the South West of Rokugan 
Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 

Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan 
Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

---

I am dropping the following Crane territories:
Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 
Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 

And will gain:
Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) as my PC again.  Hida Kuroda is still Daimyo, but he has appointed Hida Sonoru to act in his stead off of the Wall. PL 1
Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5)  as a general. PL 1
* Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
* Crab Berserkers (Fighter / Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Kuon.  PL 1 : IR 1

...  Three left.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

*Creamsteak:*

How is dueling going to be handled?  From what I've learned of Rokugan, it seems to be a vital part of warfare in the land.  Generals often challenge each other to duels (particuarly the Crane) and that often decides the fate of wars instead of battles between armies.  Will that be true in the Rokugan IR as well?

Xeriar and Lichtenheart:

Thanks for the information Xeriar.  Lichtenheart, I would be happy to have Black Omega play with us, as he seems like a nice fellow, and he knows a lot about Rokugan.  Here are two more Unicorn Clan feats, by the way:

Plains Riders:

The Unicorn Clan is comprised almost completely of calvarly, and have little to no footsoldiers.  As such, they have become masters of battling in wide open spaces, but have difficulty in more narrow confines.

Bonus:  Whenever fighting on terrain like praries, plains, and so on, the Unicorn Clan gains a +1/+1 bonus.  However, whenever they are fighting in terrain like canyons, forests, and such, they receive a -1/-1 penalty.  


Mind Of The Gaikokujin:

The Unicorn Clan is more open and receptive to new ideas, thanks to the influence they have from spending time outside of Rokugan, and as such they have welcomed the new technology, and have learned to use it with more ease than any other clan.

Bonus:  The Unicorn recieves any of the following, at the DMs discretion:  2-5 bonus technological feats of their choice at the start of the game.   

The ability to advance twice as fast than the other Clans, so the Unicorn Clan could, for example, advance 30 years if they spent the neccessary PL instead of 15.  

Ability to research technological feats at twice the speed.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

By the way, does the Unicorn Clan have any special PrCs?  If they do, I could probably make up a good feat based on that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I've wanted Black Omega to play for a while. I'm not sure whether he wants to play or not so far. I really don't know what he could still claim up, but I'm sure someone could get creative about it...

I'll try and answer everything ASAP, but I am running off a slow IP, and I need to disassemble this computer and pack up to go to a hotel today. Everything after this post = catch up work for me. Try and keep the questions to a minimum (or let other players answer them for you) since I'm completely computer crippled after this.

Well I leave you all the option to actually use the normal Iaijutsu Duel rules if you want. Since nobody is doing characters as stat blocks, you can wait till that point and then do up the stat-block maximizing for Dueling. Ummm... and you could also just attack them right-out and see the results on normal attack/defend rolls. I'm not going to develop any extra rules for dueling, however, I've got one to add.

If you want to attempt an actual Duel, then here is the deal: The winner gives his army a +1/+1 Moral bonus, the loser gives his army a -1/-1 Moral bonus. This is only for the rest of that battle.


I'll try and work on feats.


TFO,

I'm not sure what your talking about now... but I guess I can put your lists in in place of mine. I'm assuming that I don't need to edit anything on the main list for this to work, right? If this solves your claims issue, then so be it...


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 19, 2002)

The special units from Rokugan that belongs to Unicorn was:


Battle Maidens (Female horsewomen)
Special: Special ability nullify any special ability of the unit they are fighting.  These women ran over the most powerful undead in the lands - Yogo Junzo.

Ki-Rin wardogs (Ki-rin beastmaster and Ki-rin)

Shinjo's Thunder (No-dachi weilding calvary that may force one more turn from their enemy)

Moto Chargers (No-dachi calvary in light armor) 

Moto Fanatics (Crazy yari wielding infantry that runs along side the Moto chargers)


Those are the really special units that belong to Unicorn.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually, speaking of which that is probably a very good Unicorn clan advantage:


Horseback - The Uncorn clan make attacks at fleeing units.  This may be used once per combat.


Example: 
Say Scorpion clan Black cabal attacks Unicorn clan samurai unit.  And I state my forces will retreat at 50% catualies.  

Rounds go by
Scorpion gets to 50% catualties and declares I flee!
Makes its normal attack.
Unicorn Declares Horseback!

Next Round
Scorpion attempt to retreat
Unicorn gets free fleeing attack!

Combat over.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Creamsteak:

Alright.  See you when you finish your move.  

Macbrea:  Thanks.

Here are the last Unicorn Clan bonuses I'll make up for a day or two:

Maidens Grace:

The Battle Maidens of Clan Unicorn are renowned for taking away the powers of their opponents, and they are one of the greatest advanatages the Unicorn Clan possesses in any combat.

Bonus:  The Unicorn Clan may negate the special abilities of any units and/or NPCs while in combat with them, which effectively reduces their PL by a fourth.  So, if this is done to a PL 4 NPC, they would only have 3 PL to use if the special ability is used.  

Conversely, the Unicorn Clan could possibly the negate the special bonuses of other Clans, but I think that would be a problem as many of the bonuses (like the Crabs) are too specific for that to be use.

Berserkers Rush:

The Unicorn Clan may declare a Berserker Rush at any opponent once per turn/round/battle (DMs call), sending their men surging forth at an enemy with unparalleld ferocity. 

Bonus:  The Unicorn Clan, when using this ability, attack as if they were at twice their PL for the first attack.  In other words, a 5 PL Army using this ability would attack as a 10 PL Army, and get 5 extra attacks by doing so.  


Alright, I might come up with more later, but for now I'll wait and see if Lichtenheart really likes any of the proposed feats.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Cream, you can just copy the list, all you need to do is add a couple of IR ratings.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 19, 2002)

Oh, if anyone wants to read a very good treaties on society in Rokugan. This site has a very good write-up on it. 

http://members.tripod.com/~darklib/aq/culture.html

It might help for purposes of teaching someone that isn't used to the settings formalities. Or exactly, what is right and wrong in the setting.  It might be alittle too detailed in some parts but it could explain a few things for someone that isn't familiar with the culture at all.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

*Lord Kalataron casually slams both his feet onto the table, yawns and picks at his teeth with one of his Sai as he rolls his eyes.  It's good to be a Gaijin, baby.  

Seriously, I am not memorizing an entire social code just for this game, and furthermore, with a group of Druids now controlling the Capital of the Empire, and a Gaijin leading the Dragon Clan, I don't think things are the same in the Empire anymore.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 19, 2002)

Suggestions for clan bonuses:

Crab- +1/+1 vs. Shadowlands, +0/+1 vs. everyone else (Due to their clan known for wearing heavy armor.

Kolat- Some sort of Subtle Diplomatic Subversion ability/bonus, aka, Kolat Sleepers.  (These are created by one of the masters spending a month with a captured subject talking about their philosophies-according to Rokugan)

Note to Creamsteak about Kolat Masters-Merchants of Rokugan has all the names (at least) of all 10 Kolat Masters, 1 of which I know is the Hidden Tiger which is the most reclusive of them all, and another seems to be the Ox Clan Daimyo (from what TFO says)  Xeriar, would you mind typing up their names and a small description?  (You're the only one I know who has the book lol), or anyone else who has it.

Though, lets all agree on 1 ability/group of related abilities per clan, elsewise this gets too confusing.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually,I think we should limit our bonus abilities to one per player, otherwise people will start just claiming numerous Clans instead of territories, armies and NPCs just for the bonuses.  

I also think the Crab should only get their bonus against the Shadowlands, and if they do get another bonus, it shouldn't be as powerful as a +1 to defense.  

The bonuses people are getting are mostly specific bonuses that either aren't that powerful (though this perhaps isn't the case with the Lion Clan) or have some kind of trade-off involved, and I think it should stay that way.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 19, 2002)

...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Suggestions for clan bonuses:
> 
> Crab- +1/+1 vs. Shadowlands, +0/+1 vs. everyone else (Due to their clan known for wearing heavy armor.
> *




If he were rolling d10's, both Crab and Dragon would get +0/+1 'by the books'.  

But not all Crab wear heavy armor, and not all Crab that do are free of the penalties.  Since he is rolling d6's I don't think the Crab should get that kind of permenant edge.

Speaking of armor, Moto and some Kuni shugenja do wear it.  It typifies their uncultured style, of course 

One note on the site Macbrae pointed out:


> When sitting, swords should be set down to the right, with the hilts pointing away from the host. If they are placed to the left, they are easier to draw, indicating hostility and suspicion, while pointing the hilts toward the host might be interpreted as lack of respect (if you thought he was any good with a sword, would you place yours where he could get at them?). Oh, and it should be pointed out that almost all Rokugani are right-handed, or at least trained that way. There isn't a single bushi who fights with his left hand in the whole Empire, except rarely in the Scorpion Clan.




Dairya was left-handed, and he was no Scorpion.  Phoenix Isawa, in fact.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 20, 2002)

HI, I think my final claims are going to look something like this (I'll come up with some names later):


NEW CLAIMS:

NPC: (14th level Shugenya)         PL 1  
NPC: (14th level Shugenya)         PL 1
NPC: (14th level Ninja)                 PL 1
NPC: (14th level Samurai)            PL 1
NPC: (14th level Ninja)                 PL 1
NPC: (14th level Samurai)            PL 1
NPC: (14th level Samurai)            PL 1
NPC: (14th level Shugenya)           PL 1 

Player Character: (Male Courtier 19)    PL 2

Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) PL 8 : IR 16

New PL total 165

----------------------------------------------------------
old claims:

Serpenteye - PL 147/170 

NPC: Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 

Artifacts 
Golden Doom, +3/+3 weapon (katana) 

_ Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 
Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 
Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 
Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15 
Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Territories in the West of Rokugan 
Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1 
Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 

Territories in the East of Rokugan 
Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5



_______

edited level and PL for NPCs_


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Suggestions for clan bonuses:
> 
> Note to Creamsteak about Kolat Masters-Merchants of Rokugan has all the names (at least) of all 10 Kolat Masters, 1 of which I know is the Hidden Tiger which is the most reclusive of them all, and another seems to be the Ox Clan Daimyo (from what TFO says)  Xeriar, would you mind typing up their names and a small description?  (You're the only one I know who has the book lol), or anyone else who has it.
> *




The only remaining original master is Korekado.  The rest have been exterminated...

Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect.  Probably a good 150 to 200 years old.  Shugenja rank 5 in the books already, though he has gotten older and more corrupted by the powers of the eye...  At least Shugenja 15, maybe even 18, but he is no Henshin...

The Jade Sect is led by a now shadow-corrupt Yasuki Taka, of all people.  He actually works to foil the overall plot of the Kolat.  Things swing both ways   I would imagine that if Taka found out about Daigotsu actually manipulating the Kolat, the entire organization would collapse.  This man has actually constructed an anti-Kolat sect, and now knows where the Hidden Temple is.  No doubt he normally considers the Shadow/Shadowlands more important, but...

Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (which guards the hidden temple.)

Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect.  I'm not sure what her stats are.

Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect, apparently rather innefective (poor male Moshi...).

Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers.

The Lotus sect is led by Shosuro Nyoko.  She has faked her own death, but...  This is actually a little typical of the Shosuro, I am not sure how many this would have fooled.

Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect and is described in Rokugan.  Once an enemy of the Kolat, now a master (Taka was always a member).  She is also the only Master whose identity is not known to Tiger.

And of course, the Hidden Tiger is not going to be revealed in any official way, so it could very well be say, Daigotsu.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks alot Xeriar, I'll be slowly digesting that information 

Btw AA, it would only work for selected units of that clan, not for all of the player's armies...


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 20, 2002)

Serpenteyes:

No custom made NPC can be above PL 1.  Just giving you a heads up.

Sollir:

Actually, from what I understand, the bonus does apply to all of the players armies.  Furthermore, giving extra bonuses simply because you selected more than one Clan is a bad idea, in my opinion, for reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 20, 2002)

I have absolutely no problem with giving you more bonusses do due having more clans. BUT (always the but) those bonusses should only apply to the forces of that clan/family and them alone. That would keep things balanced IMO.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 20, 2002)

That doesn't really work though, as some of the bonuses are specific player bonuses, like the minus % to make epic spells or epic artifacts.  Not to mention some people might make up custom armies, say "this is part of the _insert Clan here_" and say that they should get the bonus as well.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 20, 2002)

that depends on how reasonable the players are and is up to the DM to decide. I expect some to get more bonusses then others and later on in the game gain more special things.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 20, 2002)

By the way, my PC is a Ranger 10/Taker 10 now.  It's really just a flavor change, so no big deal.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 21, 2002)

*Announcement:*


I regret to announce that I am leaving the Rokugan IR.  A few issues are forcing me to leave the boards, and this time I will not be able to come back.  I hope you all enjoy the game.  Goodbye.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 21, 2002)

Sad to see you go AA. Good luck with whatever this is.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 21, 2002)

Deja vu


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 21, 2002)

Would everyone please list what active "feat" and or passive things they'd like to see and prefer for their faction?

Let's get it all noted down, Cream gave his version now let's see what everyoen thinks about them and what about those the late AA posted. 

I'd like to see some opinions and preferences about what everyone is going to do about them and choose or come up with.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 21, 2002)

Would everyone please list what active "feat" and or passive things they'd like to see and prefer for their faction?

Let's get it all noted down, Cream gave his version now let's see what everyoen thinks about them and what about those the late AA posted. 

I'd like to see some opinions and preferences about what everyone is going to do about them and choose or come up with.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 21, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *Announcement:
> 
> 
> I regret to announce that I am leaving the Rokugan IR.  A few issues are forcing me to leave the boards, and this time I will not be able to come back.  I hope you all enjoy the game.  Goodbye. *




A pity, you seem like a sympatic individual. I hope things work out for you so that you can return again.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm sorry to see you go as well, hopefully things will clear up later and you may have a chance to join again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2002)

In reference to my clan's special ability (Crane - double attacks in a surprise round), I think its great and I'm perfectly happy with it.


Also I've come up with my PC and a couple of NPC's:

(PC) Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG

(PC's artifacts) Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0, Emotions (mask) - +0/+6

(NPC) Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14) - Female, Human, NG
(NPC) Khet'get'niss (Monk 14) - Male, Nezumi, LG

All that sound alright?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 22, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *(PC) Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG
> 
> (PC's artifacts) Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0, Emotions (mask) - +0/+6
> 
> ...



Well, all depends on CS.  Bamboo spirits don't actually exist in Rokugan, it's a OA thing.  And a Crane Nezumi?  Ewww.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 22, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *Dairya was left-handed, and he was no Scorpion.  Phoenix Isawa, in fact. *



 Interesting,where is this from?  The art from the Way of the Wolf book and his exp 2 card both show him as right handed.  His right up makes no comment either way, so I assume the default right handed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey, I'm stopping by to just go review things. What I am not doing is replying to this board just yet. I managed to find a computer to use on/off. I can reply to emails and post, but I'm just not in the mood to post from a hotel room.

A couple things:

1) Looks like I might take back the Dragon Clan I originally claimed if we don't get some new players. Goodbye AA.

2) I've decided that the clan passive benifits will be a portfolio-type thing. Very passive, but interesting none-the-less.

3) I'm changing the Dragon Clan back to -25% to artifact costs.

4) Unicorn Clan and Mantis Clan are still being mulled over in my head.

5) I'm taking Emails, and I might be in and out of the boards to read up, but I don't guarantee anything.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh, during turn 0, I'm going to be giving out rewards based on Role-playing and introductions. The rewards will probably be free IR points to put wherever you want at the beginning of turn 1. 

There might be other prizes, a variety of different categories to win points in, and similar things. This is just a "birthday" IR thing, to encourage a fun, entertaining, and creative start.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 22, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I've wanted Black Omega to play for a while. I'm not sure whether he wants to play or not so far. I really don't know what he could still claim up, but I'm sure someone could get creative about it...*



I'm pretty comfortable playing spectator. I'm sure it'll be a very interesting IR.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 22, 2002)

Thank you, guys! Now I'll consider your proposals, many of which are really nice.

Goodbye Avariel, come back when you can!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2002)

okaly dokaly, now I, Festy Dog, am officially claiming the following:

PC: Naigotsu Akira (Samurai 10/ Iaijutsu Master 10/ Honour 4) - Male, Bamboo Spirit, LG, carries below artifacts, PL 3

Artifacts: Blood Razor (katana) - +6 / +0, Emotions (mask) - +0/+6

NPC: Naigotsu Mishica (Sorceror 14/ Honour 2) - Female, Human, NG, PL 1
NPC: Khet'get'niss (Monk 14/ Honour 3) - Male, Nezumi, LG, PL 1

Black Omega: thx for the advice


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 22, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> * Interesting,where is this from?  The art from the Way of the Wolf book and his exp 2 card both show him as right handed.  His right up makes no comment either way, so I assume the default right handed. *




I think it's only mentioned in the 1st edition L5R main book.  I'll have to check...  I thought he had the ambidextrous advantage, too, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 23, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> I think it's only mentioned in the 1st edition L5R main book.  I'll have to check...  I thought he had the ambidextrous advantage, too, but I could be wrong. *



Memory might be playing tricks on you here.  My second printing L5R book makes no mention of it, and the art is from his non-experienced card and simply has him with a dagger in his right hand, no other weapon shown.  He's statted out in the Way of the Wolf Book and had quite a few avantages but none are ambidextrous.

It's quite the shame he's gone.  Between he and Ginawa L5R had some very cool ronin.  Now Ginawa heads the Akodo, Dairya fell at Oblivions Gate and no one has stepped up to replace them in the Yojimbo, bitter but driven cool ronin catagory.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 23, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Memory might be playing tricks on you here.  My second printing L5R book makes no mention of it, and the art is from his non-experienced card and simply has him with a dagger in his right hand, no other weapon shown.  He's statted out in the Way of the Wolf Book and had quite a few avantages but none are ambidextrous.*




You'rew right!  Damnit!
Well, anyway, the L5R RPG does come with the ambidextrous advantage,  anyway 



> *
> It's quite the shame he's gone.  Between he and Ginawa L5R had some very cool ronin.  Now Ginawa heads the Akodo, Dairya fell at Oblivions Gate and no one has stepped up to replace them in the Yojimbo, bitter but driven cool ronin catagory. *




Dairya was indeed cool.  As was my friend's expression when he learned Dairya was originally a Phoenix...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 23, 2002)

Good by, AvarielAvanger. 
I hope that, whatever problems you may have, these problems are solved soon. 




> Would everyone please list what active "feat" and or passive things they'd like to see and prefer for their faction?



Actually, I'm quite happy with the proposed reduction  of the cost of epic level spells. The amount of reduction might be a bit high, but overall I think it is good. And yes, I do intend to use it. 


I know that the lists won't be updated in a while, but I think I should point out that my PL total should be 130/130 now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 23, 2002)

As of right now, this is where everyone's special abilities stand. I think that most players have given me the OK for these powers to take affect for them. Minor Clans (exception being the fox) are excluded from having a major power for now, but they might get a minor advantage if and when they pop into my head.

Crab: +1/+1 against the Shadowlands
Crane: Double Attacks during surprise rounds
Dragon: -25% to artifact construction costs
Fox: +20% to espionage and +20% to counter espionage
Lion: +1 PL per territory per turn (minimum IR of 1 required)
Mantis: -20% to costs for Advancing your Industrial Ratings
Nezumi: Immune to taint, +0/+1 against Shadowlands
Phoenix: -25% to epic spell costs
Scorpion: +20% to Diplomatic Subversion and +20% to Espionage
Unicorn: Attack of Opportunity against retreating foes
Shadowlands: 10% chance to subvert defeated enemies
Bloodspeakers: +20% to Diplomatic Subversion and -10% to costs for creating an epic level spell

Everyone can overview these and Tell me what you think (TMWYT). The only changes are the Unicorn and Mantis as of right now. To review what these mean...

Mantis: Your new power lowers the cost of raising your IR. Instead of setting aside 5 PL to raise your IR 1 point in one territory of your choice, you only have to pay 4 PL to raise your IR 1 point in one territory. This mirrors the lion clan ability slightly. I think that adds a little bit of interest to the game... TMWYT

Unicorn: Your unit can run down a scattered or retreating enemy, gaining one last attack round. Sort of like having a reversed surprise round. It sort of mirrors the opposite of the crane advantage -which is interesting... TMWYT


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 23, 2002)

Guess we'll just have to play test it =] But a passive lucky thing would have been fun, but there is always room for that if the DM desires at certain moments.

But we'll see how effective this reduction will be when we start playing.

Btw I'm gone from 29 July till 7 august since I'm in Spain then with a friend of mine. Party time~ Just like last year, nice hotel, nice pool, nice beach, nice discos and nice women  And no parents hehe.

But I'm sure I'll be checking in from Internet Cafes but don't coun't on it.

(Yeah nice timing I know)


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 23, 2002)

Just some odd info I have been calculating. 

Crab	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	13
Total Generated from Other PL:	40
Wasted Extra IR:	24

Crane	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	13
Total Generated from Other PL:	41
Wasted Extra IR:	17

Dragon	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	0
Total Generated from Other PL:	0
Wasted Extra IR:	0

Fox	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	28
Total Generated from Other PL:	23
Wasted Extra IR:	16

Lion	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	22
Total Generated from Other PL:	40
Wasted Extra IR:	22

Mantis/Wasp 	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	7 *
Total Generated from Other PL:	20
Wasted Extra IR:	13

Pheonix	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	15
Total Generated from Other PL:	31
Wasted Extra IR:	21

Scorpion	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	19
Total Generated from Other PL:	26
Wasted Extra IR:	23

Unicorn	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	17
Total Generated from Other PL:	29
Wasted Extra IR:	18

Diagotsu	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	0
Total Generated from Other PL:	1
Wasted Extra IR:	0

Kyoso	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	7
Total Generated from Other PL:	6
Wasted Extra IR:	6

Blood Speakers	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	2
Total Generated from Other PL:	4
Wasted Extra IR:	5

*Mantis/Wasps numbers are skewed by the fact three of their armies do no have an IR rating as of this time.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 23, 2002)

I have a question in referance to:

_ How do you raise IR: While constructing your template, you must assign a certain amount of PL to Industrialization. For every 5 PL you set aside for this purpose, you can raise the IR rating of any territory, province, city, army, or other faction that has an IR Rating –by one point. _

Can an area that is listed as Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 be designated to receive an upgrade to its IR?

Is IR 0 for these purposes counted as having IR for purposes of increasing?

Unlike a PC or NPC which isn't listed at all with an IR rating.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 23, 2002)

You are correct Macbrea.

Interesting to read your post on Clan PL and such... I'll possibly use that for a reference when I do some adjustments to things.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 23, 2002)

I had built a spread sheet, so I could note trends and such.  The Wasted IR is in reference to such things as:


Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9)	PL 9 : IR 23


Which if I did everything correctly: Produces 6 PL and wastes 2 IR

As 1+2+3+4+5+6 = 21 

23 minus 21 is 2 remainder IR that cannot be applied toward anything.

Also, note that I seperated the PL created by Troops and that created by Territories. This means that for industialization and research purposes those numbers can be combined. 

So, Their total production looks like: 
Crab	
Total:	53

Crane	
Total:	54

Dragon	
Total:	0

Fox	
Total:	51

Lion	
Total:	62

Mantis	
Total:	27

Pheonix	
Total:	46

Scorpion	
Total:	45

Unicorn	
Total:	46

Diagotsu	
Total:	1

Kyoso	
Total:	13

Blood Speakers	
Total:	6


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 23, 2002)

These troops in mantis do not have any IR ratings. 

The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 20
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 9


From what I have seen. Their stats I would guess would be:
The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 20 : IR 36 
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4 : IR 5
Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 9 : IR 28


Bringing their overall numbers upto:
Mantis	
Total Generated from Troops PL:	24
Total Generated from Other PL:	20
Wasted Extra IR:	15

Total PL: 44


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 23, 2002)

hmm it seems the larger clans will remain larger and make the gap even bigger as more time passes.

And it seems I'm just as some other people are gonna have a hueg problem since we aren't ever gonna be the best in something or the largest. Hmmm problems problems, but I guess I'll have to work my own way out of that.

And btw how the hell do I get such low advancement? have I been screwed actually that far over that I went from the guy who created the revolution to the guy with the lowest IR rating and the lowest PL?

If that is so I'll laugh my ass off. But... at least I'll have a challenge *G*


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 23, 2002)

No, as I stated you have three armies that didn't have a rating in the IR. Once those get added in your about the same as all the other numbers. 


The wasted IR rating represents things that haven't  full gotten to the next step on the IR scale.  The larger someones wasted rating the more stuff they have just randomly distributed about in their lands.   It should also be noted that you are only at 132/150 PL choosen.  I on the other hand am at 140/140. You still have land you can grab.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 23, 2002)

I think the amount of PL you overspend will just be saved for next round and not wasted. At least that was the way it worked last IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 24, 2002)

I'll run it over in my head... I should be moving into the new house tomorrow, and that means I won't have internet access... but Thursday everything should be back-to-normal for me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 24, 2002)

delete


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 24, 2002)

> The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimo: Yoritomo Kitao PL 20
> Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimo:Tsuruchi Ichiro PL 4
> Skystrikers (Shugenja) Daimo: Moshi Juiko PL 9
> 
> ...




Forsaken, can I make these changes (I think they were originally as such)...

Divide The Storm Legion into 5 seperate armies of PL 4 : IR 5.
Wasp Raiders as listed by Macbrea.
Skystrikers as listed by Macbrea.

Total PL goes up 19 points at the end of the turn. That's slightly higher than Macbrea's total, granting you 46 PL at the end of turn 1.

Also, I'm going to make sure the Shadowlands get at least half of the IR of an average clan... well I'm considering it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi, creamsteak! 

I hope your move went well.
Thank you for all the work you have put into the Rokugan IR so far.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

Heh yeah he is working hard even though he's moving. You don't wnna know the mountains of work I'm giving him over email  

No Kalanyr don't get suspicious


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm going to try and sneak in a lists update.

Also, TFO -yes your emails are a pain .

I'll have info on what you wanted pretty soon. I'm going to print out a copy of it and work on it while I'm out getting some new books for this game.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

Thats what I noticed what was missing. 


Exactly, how do you build new armies? I cannot find a rule on it. 


Here is my suggested rule. 

A Family/army may produce off shoot armies with a zero IR rating upto the size of their production at the cost of 1 PL per PL point spent. Castles may produce troops of the family they belong to.  Towns and villages may only produce Ashugaru (peasants) and are limited to the size of the town they came from. 

Example:
Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9)	PL 9 : IR 23

Produces 6 PL in one turn.  Therefor, they may produce an off shoot army of maximum 6 PL.  That army would look like. 

Bayushi Elite Guard (Samurai) Diamyo: Bayushi Yojiro PL 6 : IR 0

This would cost me 6 PL for the turn. And run about like any other unit. 

If the village -  Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 Noticed that there was troops just across the river and the year end came round their player of them could produce an unit that looked like:

Shimomura Ashugaru  PL 1 : IR 0 for a cost of 1 PL. This unit would cost against the army agriculture rating just like everything else but would pretty much be maxed as that is all that village can create this year.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 24, 2002)

I havn't developed a Hard Rule on creating new armies. I know for a fact that it won't work like that because:

If I create... lets say 50 Pl in turn 1. I spend all of that to create 10 armies with PL 5.

50 x (PL 1 : IR 0)

Then I raise all those IR scores by 1...

I get 50 PL per turn...

Instead, Creating new territories and stuff is either going to incur a flat cost (IE 10 PL to create a new territory or army with PL 1 : IR 1) or a diminishing returns amount that I have not yet decided.

Give me time to think it over, and I should be able to come up with a solution.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

As it would require you to own 50 families or sites. That would be somewhat self limiting.  But your probably right in the long run. How about sumation to raise it (1+2+3 ect). Upto a maximum size as I listed above.   The problem I see with costing 10 PL is if a person gets attacked he basicly will never recover from the attack. 


Family PL 5 : IR 4 gets attacked and takes 3 wounds before it runs.

Family is now PL2 : IR 3 (because that is max)

Should cost 6 PL to raise back to a 3 PL and be able to produce a unit of size PL 2: IR 0 maximum for a cost of 3 PL.  That allows for diminishing returns and the ability to recover from a fight.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

Hmm, that still doesn't seem to solve the "I build 25 units at 1:0" problem. I guess the real cure to that problem is to say:


Raising IR from 0 costs 10 PL.  At which point it raises normally.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

The whole problem here is that we use castles cities and villages with PL. You can better just say that your whole PL is available as army but you just have to mension where it is located  if it is other then normal.

Just same as in Edenas IR because this stuff is getting to complicated. Get your PL and have it at your disposal the way you want this regions and stufff is all nice but it doesn't work.

We'd better off with a IR rating and a PL rating PER PLAYER instead of per region. THis is gonna drive everyone nuts and the DM with them because of the piles and heps of rules required.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

So, if I split crane in two and Lion attacks cranes northern half how much PL should he have?
All of it?
Half of it?
A portion of it?


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

Putting everything in one lump pile would mean that all that needs to happen is someone spends PL on an item that is +5 to army. Then attack your neihbor. 


my 130 d6+5 country attacks unicorns 140 d6+3 country

I continue to attack til he is dead. No map needed. No reason to worry about him retreating after all he is a country.  Seems, alittle too simplified to me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

Believe me, it doesn't work that way. Look at the 3rd IR since that is the way how that was played.

And you mension where your troops are located. And if I take a +5 army bonus now and I gather everything into one army (which is already possible) you get the same effect. SInce I presume that when you attack someone it goes in full force.

And you seem to miss that there are ALOT of factors besides +x/+x. 

And when you attack you can be attacked, and he might have friends as well. And on and on. and Army bonusses are quite expensive.

If you looked at 3rd IR you would have thaat that it works.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

And for armies youhave a artifact that grants a +x/+x bonus to army ant that grants it only at the battle where it is pressent. If you have tech or racial abilities that grant a +x/+x it is always and everywhere active. So that is more powerfull then a artifact that needs to be present.

You get my drift.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

ANd travel takes time, alot of time. And when the unicorn sees that you attack them. THe retreat their civillians. Get on their horses, rape 2 of your now undefended provinces and are back in time to defend their prepared defense halfway their lands in full force. THey defend succesfully due to castles prepared defenses and such. And you have 2 provinces totally looted and you can bet the unicorns will be back for revenge since you got you ass whiped at their place due to defenses. And when you retreat they get a aditional attack and rememer that when you retreat they are faster back at your place they you are... so you have a major problem is you do that.

THis is way more then +x/+x and PL. Army speed as of the unicorns is massively higher then that of the rest of us and so they are to be FEARED.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 24, 2002)

Heh,

I thought it looked a little simple


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

^___________^


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

Odd it appears you are splitting armies into proviences but not saying how. You state that your Whole PL is used but not how.  Is it the whole PL for the provience? The town? The army that is located at the Town?  Or your whole country?  As you can see, I think we are saying the same thing. But not quite. 


I was suggesting that people should be able to create a new army from the town that can move.   That army would be listed in your army stats.  And its location would be listed.  That location could be as generic as the provience its in if that is the system that is done.  But what about the people that don't own proviences? Shadowlands may want to know. They are a hoard without a location.   Are they allowed to arrive at random anywhere on the map they wish?  Or are they a generic entity?  I realize that the towns defend themselves with thier PL. And I also realize how powerful an army bonus is, which is why I said +5 because 1d6+5 will always get a result of 6 or better. Which is a hit.  

I would think your country should be listed as follows. 


Provience 1 - contains 2 towns listed as X, 1 castle listed as x, 2 armies listed as y.  Total PL of x
Provience 2 - contains 3 towns listed as b, 1 tower listed as c, 1 army listed as q. Total PL of g.


If I wanted to attack my the next provience over, I could only use the armies listed in the provience I am moving from.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

No what I am saying is that you can you can use, in my case 150 PL and devide it where ever you want.

A castle can be PL 20 as long as you bring enough troops to it. But they have to come from other places.

Youtake in my case 150 PL and in your template you state where you have them located (province or if it must in which town exactly or castle).

That way it makes more sense and it's more controllable for battle. You just say I take  XX amount of PL  from that province and attack or move it to defend. We can better have PL per province then Per town + per castle + per village. That just doesn't work.

My take is to just lsit all the PROVINCES you have and list the total PL of what is present. You can distribute is as you want but all this 30 regions, 40 cities and 10 castles stuff with all seperate PL is taking too much work and is hard if not impossible to keep track of.

And give a player 1 IR rating and 1 PL value in total to calculate advancement. Not per region, province since that isn't gonan work and the number crunching is gonna kill some people.

This stuff you can keep simple, the way Edena did and I suggest we use that or everyone is gonna go mad with the numbers.

Sample: The Forsaken One PL 150 IR 24 

Just some made up example. Makes much more sense and is better to oversee and 100 times less numbers. THe DM will have enough to do and numbers kill.

So Cream I suggest we use Edenas system (the pattented one) and play from there. This is getting too complicated.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

I say that we should advance PL per player, and not per region.

You have one PL score but where you keep it is mensioned in your template or during the turn changed by posting.

So in short we have 1 IR rating for the whole player and 1 PL rating for the whole player. Simple as hell but efficient.

Just name how much PL from your total you spend en whats left you divide among your provinces. Real battleplans will be made when you have to fight and where in the province is what.

Else the bookkeeping is at least gonna kill me.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

One number is silly.  With the combat system the way it is that means the first player to defense +5 wins.  Statisticly, they always win, they never take wounds unless you roll more wounds then they have people.  On average even if they did take wounds then they would win. 

If the rules are you add all your stuff together. Then I would like to drop clan scorpion and take:

Naga
Naga Champion PL 2
Naga Banner (0/+3 army)  10 PL
Naga Swords (+2/0 army) 8 PL
Naga hoard (naga) 110 PL 78 IR


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2002)

Then why did it work for 2 IR's past ?=]

And you still have PL at different places. So you have different armies  with different PL ratings. But especially 1 IR rating per player is a must in my opinion, rids us of all the problems and all the possible abuse. just the Edena way. Quick and simple.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 24, 2002)

I am sure the system was much different in the previous two IRs. 

But just having one number seems alittle to abstract for me. All it will mean is that 3 blocks of hps will overwelm one block of hps on turn 1. Then they will look at the next country and overwhelm it.  So, if that is the case there is no reason to play this game.  Shadowlands wins by turn 4. 

If we change to another system please tell me. I will read it over and make my choices what I will play then.  I definitely don't want to play scorpion, crab or crane under the one number system.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2002)

Sigh, you are so missing the point mr Powergamer =[

But I'll won't go into this... futile.

But it's lready the same now, if the lion, the Crane, the Phoenix and the Dragon team up and they attack we all lose, caught between the shadowlands and the rest of them. I'll possibly be having around 60 PL of free armies and 90 more which I can access so what is the difference? I can say now that I pick up 150 PL and throw it at the Crane for example.

So what is the difference? The other way is clearer and less book keeping.

The 1 IR rating per player is a must in my opinion.


But as too what we play, I picked Mantis becaue it was what was left. I play with what I got not with what I'd might play to be most effective. With what you start shouldn't matter too much. Your results should come from how good you are as a player so you can make what ever you want with Scorpion, and friends are a MUST in this game. Or else yes 3 people will team up and piss you over without breaking a sweat. That's how it is working already.

And when you attack with full PL like I said will result in alot of possibilities for others and considerations for yourself. And you can attack in alot of ways.

Last IR I fended off 300 PL in the first turn with my own 80 PL and I hardly had casualties. Why? Because I'm a good strategist and I got my plans ready and not because I had more PL but because I fought them how I wanted.

This game isn't about PL and it can never be too simple because it will get complicated anyhow, anyway. So get used to it I'd say.

Single IR scores and maybe PL scores like last IR will seem like nothing but if you followed that IR you should know how that went and it didn't even come close to what you are telling how it'll go.

Actions have reactions, and it's about how you handle them. And the game mostly isn't fought on the battle field with PL vs PL (just at the start if there even will be fighting) but with what happens around that and about how creative people are with the possibilities they have and how they use their benefits and specialities.

I'm quite busy as Cream knows all too well  And I can assure you that I can take care of myself against the most massive of armies. And I'll hardly need my conventional army for it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2002)

*Example list from previous IR.*

THE LISTS POST - TURN 6

Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

Here is a conversion chart. 

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

- - -

THE HALL OF HONOR

BONEDAGGER (Who represented Vecna and his Legions on Turns 0, 1, and 2.)
BUGBEAR (TURROSH MAK) (Who represented Turrosh Mak, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, and assorted humanoid nations on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, and 4. Who created the IR chatroom. Who created an IR discussion forum.)
JOHN BROWN (Who represented Iuz, and the Empire of Iuz on Turns 0, 1, 2, and 3.)
LYNUX (Who was in the pre-IR threads.)
REPRISAL (Who represented the United Commonwealth of Toril.)


TURN 6

6th Month of the IR 

11th Month of the Oeridian Year 


8th Month of the Torilian Year 

Common Year (FY) 624 
Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

- 
- 
- 

- - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, elf male, unknown classes, alignment unknown) PL 4
ALZEM - Alzem (PC, solar 80 hit dice, wizard 30 / cleric (St. Cuthbert) 40 / templar 10 / paladin 15 / epic 20 / planar champion 10 / divine agent 10 / incantrix 10 / divine disciple 5, good) PL 7
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine, Chosen of Ilsensine (PC, torilian illithid, psychic warrior 20 / cleric (Ilsensine) 20 / wizard 5 / psion (telepath) 30 / monk 25 / gundancer 15 / fighter 5 / blackguard 5, psionic creator 8, lawful evil) PL 10
BLACK OMEGA - Siobhan Silirevnur (PC, Faerie, aristocrat 20 / sorcerer 20, archmage seelie 10, chaotic good) PL 4
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, paladin 10 / ranger 10, lawful good) PL 4
DAGGER - none yet 
DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, wizard 20 / sorceress 20 / cleric 12 / bard 12 / fighter 11 / rogue 12 / loremistress 10 / planeshifter 10 / archmagistress 5 / mystic 10 / arcane devotee 5 / divine disciple 5/ hierophant 5, neutral) PL 5

MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible, Supreme Commander of the Union Military, the Godslayer, Chosen of the God-Emperor (PC, suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 15
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, demipower (former human male), 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 20

FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter / 20 rogue / 20 monk / 10 duelist / 10 weaponmaster (rapier) / 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 5 
FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 7
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 10
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome male, gadgeteer 20 / psion 20 / wizard 20 / rogue 15 / cleric 5 / fighter 5 / ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 4
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra (PC, avreil, fighter 5 / sorcerer 20 / wizard (diviner) 20 / loremaster 10 / cleric 20 (air, good) / rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 7
KALANYR - Kalanyr the Redeemer, Master of Blades, Guardian of Souls, Servant of Eilistraee and Champion of Freedom (PC, solar (former balor, former drow/half-fiend), solar 24 HD wizard 20 / loremaster 10 / archmage 5 / arcane devotee (freedom) 10 / divine oracle (freedom) 10 / planeshifter 10 / fighter 10 / weaponmaster (longsword) 10 / blackguard 10 / cleric 10 (freedom) / divine Disciple (freedom) 10 / ranger 20, chaotic good) PL 10
MAUDLIN - Avatar of Acererak the Transcendent (PC, avatar, necromancer 40 / cleric 40 (Death, Evil) / true necromancer 40 / master of shrouds 40 / archmage 40 / epic 300, evil) PL 20 
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - Avatar of Melkor the Shadowking (PC, avatar, fighter 50 / wizard 50 / cleric 50 / rogue 30 / blackguard 100 / shadow adept 100 / shadowdancer 50 / archmage 30 / divine champion 20 / arcane devotee 20, evil) PL 20
MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA - Mina (PC, human female, priestess of incredibly high level (the One God), warrior of high level, lawful evil) PL 20
'O SKOTEINOS - 'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild (PC, human male, wizard 5 / red 10 / academian 5 / assassin 10 / epic 10, lawful neutral) PL 4
RHIALTO - none yet 
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo, Chosen of Xvim (PC, male half-celestial / half-machine (death slaadi), fighter 20 / barbarian 20 / planar champion 10 / weapon master 10 (claw), sorceror 20 / spellsword 2 / templar 1 / rogue 1 / epic 14 (10 sorcerer, 4 fighter), chaotic evil) PL 15
TOKIWONG - Malachi (PC, human male, fighter 20 / blackguard 10 / blade dancer 10 / rogue 20 / templar 10 / planar champion 10 / weapon master 10 / devoted defender 10, lawful evil) PL 4
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, great gold dragonix, wizard 20 / sorcerer 20 / cleric 20 (knowledge, magic) / loremaster 10 / archmage 5, neutral good) PL 4
VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 5
VENUS - None yet
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 5
ZELDA - none yet
ZOURON - none yet

- - - 

THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX

Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 2
Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (DEAD) PL 0

9 PL of other NPCs

ALZEM

16 PL of NPCs

ANABSTERCORIAN

none

BLACK OMEGA

Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)

Azaghul Doomhammer, Dwarven Defender, Warden of the Sepia Uplands and Perrenland (NPC, dwarven male, classes unknown, good) PL 2
Morrolan, Champion of the Sidhe (NPC, pixie, fighter / wizard, good) PL 1

CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR

NPCs of Creamsteak

Abireder (NPC, female half-elf, fighter 20, chaotic good) PL 1
Astelikin (NPC, male aquatic elf, bard 18 / druid 2, chaotic good) PL 1
Baeron (male aasimar, paladin 19 / fighter 1, lawful good) PL 1
Brohagan (NPC, male hill dwarf, fighter 15 / sorcerer 5, chaotic good) PL 1
Cadaudric (male human, rogue 19 / sorcerer 1, neutral good) PL 1
Choredan (NPC, male rock gnome, wizard 15/ ranger 5, neutral good) PL 1
Elirab (NPC, male wood elf, ranger 15 / fighter 15, chaotic good) PL 1
Eloat (NPC, male aasimar, fighter 17 / druid 3, lawful neutral) PL 1
Etendaldan (NPC male wild elf, sorcerer 14 / fighter 6, lawful good) PL 1
Laroit (NPC, female high elf, wizard 19 / bard 1, neutral good) PL 1
Legoabaen (NPC, female human, fighter 13 / ranger 7, lawful neutral) PL 1
Lum (NPC, male storm giant, sorcerer 13 / rogue 7, lawful good) PL 1
Nydoiwyn (NPC, male deep halfling, rogue 14 / ranger 6, chaotic neutral) PL 1
Rhaywyn (NPC, female swirfneblin gnome, wizard 20, lawful neutral) PL 1 
Thoch (NPC, male rock gnome, druid 19 / rogue 1, neutral) PL 1 
Weritram (NPC, male forest gnome, wizard 17 / barbarian 3, chaotic good) PL 1 

NPCs of Sollir

Mistress Tao (NPC, nymph, sorceress 20 / epic sorceress 120, evil) PL 5
High Guardian Taerix (NPC, skeleton (former human), fighter 20 / epic fighter 20, lawful neutral) PL 1
Hell Lord Aerixis (NPC, race unknown, figher 10 / blackguard 10, lawful evil) PL 1
Hell Lord Maernix (NPC, race unknown, barbarian 16 / fighter 4, lawful evil) PL 1
Hell Lord Laer'nek (NPC, race unknown, fighter 10 / weapon master 10, lawful evil) PL 1
Devosk, Beast of Xvim (NPC, 12 headed Lernaern Pyrohydra, evil) PL 1
Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim (NPC, Great Wyrm Black Dragon, evil) PL 3
Grand Mage Hraenan (NPC, race unknown, wizard 15 / archmage 5/ epic wizard 20, evil) PL 1
High Priest Raenan of Xvim (NPC, race unknown, cleric 20 / epic cleric 20) PL 1

1 PL in other NPCs

DAGGER

Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 

4 PL in other NPCs

DARKNESS

The Champions of the Alliance (16 PL)

MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

NPCs of Mr Draco

Drax the Invulnerable, Lord of Rel Astra (NPC, animus undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0
Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC of the Arcane Age, Air Genasi, cleric of extremely high level (Loyalty), lawful neutral) PL 3
Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, rakshasa, Fighter of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3 
Asica Sasimov of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, elf, rogue / assassin of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3
Dalentyll Tempesatis of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, human, sorceror of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3
Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas (NPC, Great Wyrm Amethyst Dragon, psion of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 4 

NPCs of Serpenteye

Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy (NPC, Lost Elf male, aristocrat 3 / cleric 20 / fighter 20 / wizard 17 / divine champion 10 / epic fighter 30, lawful evil) PL 3
Solea Teprices I, High Matriarch of the Church of Aerdi, First in the Clergy, Chosen of the God-Emperor (NPC, human female, cleric 70 / epic cleric 20 / hierophant 5 / bard 15, lawful neutral) PL 4
Andrex Vieh, High Inquisitor of the Church of Aerdi, Second in the Clergy (NPC, human male, aristocrat 5 / rogue 10 / cleric 20 / evil paladin 20, lawful evil) PL 2 
Patricia Baat, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, human female, fighter 50 / monk 20 / rogue 15 / duelist 10, lawful neutral) PL 3
Medicill, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, human male, cleric 30 / epic cleric 30 / hierophant 10 / divine champion 10, lawful evil) PL 3
Growwrargh Meow, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, rakshasa male 14 HD, wizard 20 / rogue 20 / arcane trickster 10, lawful evil) PL 2
Siyl'vear Wul'gari'unicorn, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, Lost Elf female, sorcerer 20 / fighter 10 / bladesinger 10, chaotic evil) PL 1

FESTY DOG

Kcyldyei Baelren (NPC, high elf, figher 30 / rogue 20 / wizard 10 / initiate of the bow 10 / weaponmaster (longbow) 10 / arcane archer 10, chaotic good) PL 3
Bobo (NPC, Awakened dire bear, ECL 20 / monk 20 / fighter 40 / drunken master 10, neutral good) PL 3
Duelist's Soul (Silver Phase's magical rapier, sentient weapon, chaotic good) PL 1
Durgrim Dragonaxe (NPC, mountain dwarf, fighter 20 / paladin 20 / ranger 20 / knight of the middle circle 10, carries the Dragonaxe, lawful good) PL 4
James Hale (NPC, human, druid 20 / cleric (Ehlonna) 20 / ranger 20 / loremaster 10 / heirophant 5, neutral good) PL 2
Lenaurae Latraiel (NPC, half celestial high elf, sorcerer 40 / arcane devotee (Ehlonna) 10 / bard 20 / archmage 5, neutral good) PL 2
Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, neutral) PL 1

FORSAKEN ONE

Zasz (NPC, illithid, levels unknown, evil) PL 4

28 PL in Formians of the Hive Cluster

FORRESTER

16 PL in NPCs

GNOMEWORKS

Sleake Colranth, the Psionic Advisor (NPC, dwarf female, psion 20 / psychic warrior 20 / psychic 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
Tori Edison, the Cultural Advisor (NPC, gnome female, rogue 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
Joel Forinad, the Political Advisor (NPC, gnome male, aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
David GnomeWorks, Head of the Federal Bureau of Information (NPC, halfling male, rogue 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
Mary Hutchinson, the Military Advisor (NPC, halfling female, fighter 20 / monk 20 / ranger 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
Mordan Kikane, the Technological Advisor (NPC, gnome male, gadgeteer 20 / medic 20 / tinker 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
Erthan Lenglan, the Magical Advisor (NPC, halfling male, wizard 20 / sorcerer 20 / bard 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
Thoreau MacDougal, the Spiritual Advisor (NPC, halfling female, cleric 20 / druid 20 / adept 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
Quelos Poe, the Civilian Advisor (NPC, gnome female, expert 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
Diane Rethark, the Nuclear Advisor (NPC, dwarf female, gadgeteer 20 / expert 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
Antone Willems, the Treasury Advisor (NPC, dwarf male, expert 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1

KABOOM

Finea (NPC, human, cleric (Mystra), lawful good) PL 1
Gofban, Captain of the Gnomish Side-Wheelers (NPC, gnome, sorcerer/ fighter, lawful good) PL 3
Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
Hilser, Gofban's assistant (NPC, gnome, thief / fighter, neutral good) PL 1
Kintas (NPC, sea elf, ranger/ fighter, chaotic good) PL 1
Sadias (NPC, human, wizard / cleric (Mystra), lawful good) PL 2
Silror (NPC, storm giant, fighter/ barbarian, chaotic good) PL 2
Thayadon's Simulacrum (NPCs, archlich simulacrum, classes as per Thayadon himself, good) PL 1

KALANYR

Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3
Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 4 
Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
Lyzandred the Archlich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3
Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
Zuggtmoy (NPC, female arch-celestial, chaotic good) PL 2

MAUDLIN

Akhorahil the Dwimmerlaik (NPC, dracolich great red wyrm, classes unknown, evil) PL 8
Tarnhem, Balor Lord of the Noisome Realm (NPC, balor, classes unknown, evil) PL 6
Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2

MELKOR

Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 2
Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, Sorcerer 6) PL 2 
Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow (NPC, 38 Hit Dice, chaotic evil) PL 2 
Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, Shade human lich, wizard 16 / Arcane Devote 5 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10 / Alienist 1, neutral evil) PL 2 
Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade human, cleric 18 / wizard 11 / shadow adept 10 / cleric 2, evil) PL 2 
Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade lich human, Wizard 19 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10 / Alienist 1, neutral evil) PL 2

4 PL in other NPCs

MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA

16 PL in NPCs

'O SKOTEINOS

Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
Kalden, Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
Unnamed (NPC, human male, rogue / fighter / assassin, evil) PL 1
Unnamed (NPC, female human, rogue / assassin / shadowdancer, evil) PL 1
Unnamed (NPC, male tiefling, sorcerer / shadow adept / archmage / epic, evil) PL 1
Unnamed (NPC, male orc, wizard / elementalist (earth) / epic, evil) PL 1
Unnamed (NPC, female human, paladin / blackguard / assassin, evil) PL 1
Unnamed (NPC, female human, sorcerer 20 / epic 20, evil) PL 1
Unnamed (NPC, male human, monk / assassin / shadow dancer / sorcerer / shadow adept, evil) PL 1
Unnamed (NPC, male orc, fighter / rogue / assassin, evil) PL 1

1 PL in other NPCs

RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS

16 PL of NPCs

TOKIWONG

Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1

13 PL in other NPCs

UVENELEI

Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

10 PL of NPCs

VALKYS

16 PL of NPCs

VENUS

16 PL of NPCs

WILLIAM

Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang (NPC, human, wizard, lawful good) PL 1
Empress Taizu Pa-Ser of Suhfang (NPC, human, cleric, neutral good) PL 1
Emperor Pa-ser I, First Emperor of Suhfang (NPC, celestial (former human), fighter, lawful good) PL 2
Empress Kuan Yi, First Empress of Suhfang (NPC, celestial (former human), wizard, neutral good) PL 2
Fand Dyvyr (NPC, human, druid, neutral good) PL 1
Resbin Dren Emondrav, Marchioness of Sterich (NPC, human, sorceress, lawful neutral) PL 1
Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
Marius Lindon the Freeholder of the Yeomanry (NPC, human, rogue, neutral good) PL 1
Moghyr the Old, Leader of the Silent Ones of Keoland (NPC, human, wizard, neutral) PL 2
Orran Rilanth of Sterich (NPC, high elf, fighter / wizard, chaotic good) PL 1
Owen the First, Grand Duke of Geoff (NPC, human, wizard (illusionist) / fighter, lawful good) PL 1
Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of Veluna, Priest of Rao (NPC, human, priest, lawful good) PL 1
Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Speaker for the Kevellond League (NPC, human, wizard, lawful good) PL 1

ZELDA

16 PL in NPCs

ZOURON

16 PL in NPCs

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM REALMSPACE

Church of Toril (currently uninvolved) PL 1,000
Eternal Empire PL 4,000 (1,000 in Greyspace)
Scro Star League of Realmspace (currently uninvolved) PL 3,000

Hope Isle of Toril (Angels, Planars from the Upper Planes, every kind of being from Realmspace, good) PL see below
The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL see below
United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL see below

- - -

- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 

- - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances 
NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable 

- - -

ALYX

Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race
Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)

Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 48

(The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

(Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 7
Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 43
Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 20
Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 7
Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 39
Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 38)

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
20 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

4 PL from the City of the Gods

- - - 

ALZEM

Planars (Solars: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Planars (Planetars: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Planars (Astral Deva, Monavic Deva, ? Deva: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Hope Isle of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, nearly all are good aligned) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 694: Current PL in Realmspace 0, Current PL in Oerthspace 694 (347)

(The Army of Krynn)

(The Dragon Overlords of Krynn (Malys the Red Maurader, Khellendros the Storm Over Krynn, Sable the Overlord of New Swamp, Gellidius the Overlord of Southern Ergoth, all the other Dragon Overlords, evil) PL 500
The Knights of Solamnia (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, lawful good) PL 10
The Knights of Steel (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, a few minotaur, neutral) PL 40
The Allies of the Dragon Overlords (Krynnish humans, dwarves, minotaurs, ogres, draconians, goblins, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 100
The Allies of the Knights of Solamnia and Steel (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, afflicted kender, kender, some ogres, some minotaurs, some of the Faerie of Krynn) PL 40

Whitestone (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, a few from all the other races, good) (M) PL 3
Mount Nevermind (Krynnish gnomes, neutral) (NA) PL 0
Hylo (Afflicted kender, kender, some others, good and neutral) (L) PL 3
Northern Ergoth (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, afflicted kender, kender, some minotaurs) (LL) PL 10
Southern Ergoth (Krynnish humans, elves, thannoi, various arctic monsters from the MMs) (LL) PL 2
Thorbardin (Krynnish dwarves) (LL) PL 20
Kaolyn (Krynnish dwarves) (M) PL 7
Thoradin (Krynnish dwarves) (M) PL 5
Bloten (Krynnish ogres) (LL) PL 3
Sanction (Krynnish humans, refugees of all races) (S) PL 5
Kalaman (Krynnish humans, dwarves, elves, half-elves, afflicted kender, some minotaurs) PL 3
Nordmaar (Krynnish humans, minotaurs, ogres, draconians, elves, half-elves, afflicted kender, dwarves, all alignments) PL 7
The Plains of Dust (Krynnish humans, centaurs, dwarves, afflicted kender, others, all alignments) PL 3
The Citadel of Light (what's left of it) (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, afflicted kender, dwarves, minotaurs, ogres, all other races except draconians, good) PL 3)

30 PL from Hope Isle, Oerth
4 PL from Hope Isle, Oerth (Advancing Your Civilization)

20 PL from the City of the Gods

0 PL from the 100 Pocket Dimensions

- - - 

ANABSTERCORIAN

Pseudeonatural Detrachan (Planars, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks (Planars, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 23

The Army of Darkness (Illithid from hundreds of worlds, drow from hundreds of worlds, slaves from a thousand worlds, evil) PL 4,000
The Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 44
Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 26

50 PL from the Secret Retreat
8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

40 PL from the City of the Gods

- - - 

BLACK OMEGA

Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 49

(The Coalition of Light and Shadow) 

(Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 20
Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 3
Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 12
Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 12
Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 10
Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 13)

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
12 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

20 PL from the City of the Gods

- - - 

CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR

Planars - Creamsteak

Axiomatic Giant Eagles (Giant Eagles from Planes other than the Prime Material Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Planars - Sollir

Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Other Summoned and Created Forces - One group each for Creamsteak and Sollir

Undead (Undead of every kind, alignment unknown) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 9
Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (League troops, all alignments but good, quaggoth survivors (evil)) (LL) PL 8
Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 12
Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 12
Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 16
Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 5
Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4

(Delrunian Alliance)

(Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 9
Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4)

(League of the Warlords)

Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 9
Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 6

30 PL from the First Secret Retreat
8 PL from the First Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

30 PL from the Second Secret Retreat
12 PL from the Second Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

24 PL from the City of the Gods

PL for the Simualacrums: 150

ACQUISITIONS BY CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR

5 PL of defectors (mostly human and gnomish) from the Dark Union (NA) Original PL 5, Current PL 5 

- - - 

DAGGER

Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MM, good and neutral) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 49

Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 21

(The Kingdom of Ulek) 

County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 6
Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 6
Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 6

(The Nations of AnaKeris)

Anakae Noct (Polynesian human, polynesian demihuman, monsters of various sorts from the MM, neutral) (LL) PL 20 
Crisfae Noct (Polynesian dwarves, polynesian humans, polynesian halflings, neutral and evil) (L) PL 30 
Kiwae Noct (Polynesian races of unknown types, polynesian humans, polynesian demihumans, good) (LL) PL 35 
Taerae Noct (Polynesian humans, polynesian demihumans, good) (M) PL 15 
Llurae Noct (Polynesian halflings, polynesian dwarves, evil) (L) PL 25

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
16 PL from the Secret Retreat

4 PL from the City of the Gods

100 PL from full use of the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords

- - - 

DARKNESS

Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 52
Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 35
Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 34
Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 21

(The Baklunish Confederation) 

(Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 18
Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 23
Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 10
The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 27
Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 11
Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 18
Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 17
Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 9
Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 27)

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
20 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

4 PL from the City of the Gods

100 PL for the full use of the Cup of Al'Akbar and the Talisman of Al'Akbar

- - - 

MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

Planars - Mr Draco

Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Planars - Serpenteye

Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Other Summoned and Created Forces - One group each for Mr Draco and Serpenteye

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but few good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) Original PL 66, Current PL 65

The Githyanki Legions (Githyanki of all kinds, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 1,000

The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 22

(The Union of Oerth) 

(Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 17
Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 58
United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 76 
Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 21
Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 16
Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 18 
Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 38
Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 17)

Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 77

100 PL from the Secret Retreat
96 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

4 PL from the City of the Gods

100 PL for the full use of the Sword of Kas

ACQUIRED BY MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

- Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2 
- Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

Luna Base (A portion of the moon, Luna) (LL) Original PL 50, Current PL 98

- Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 51
- Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 18
- Peoples of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 18
- Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 18 
- Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 19
- Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 32
- People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 55
- Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 28
- Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 15
- Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 14
- Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 68
- Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 14
- Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 63
Tarquish Empire (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 25
Tarquish Dominion (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
- County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 35

Polaris Base (Part of the continent of Polaris) (LL) PL 10

Barrier Peaks Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 41
Crystalmists Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 41
Hellfurnaces Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 41
Southern Hempmonaland Military District (troops of the Union, yuan-ti, hempmonalander humans, all alignments) (southeast off-map) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 58
City of Rauxes (Union troops, all alignments) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 19

Dullstrand Military District (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
Menowood Military District (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
Sunndi (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
Peoples of the Vast Swamp (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
Isles of Woe (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0

The Glorioles Mountain Range (no known inhabitants) (L) PL 0
Lake Kalanyr (no known inhabitants) (M) PL 0
The Grand Conflagration of Sunndi (no known inhabitants) (M) PL 0
The Tilvanot Peninsula (remnants of the original human and humanoid populations, neutral) (L) PL 0
The Skylances (The new mountains of Hempmonaland, no known inhabitants) (M) PL 0
The Grey Deeps (northern Hempmonaland, current inhabitants unknown) (L) PL 0

KRYNNISH NATIONS THAT DEFAULT TO THE UNION OF OERTH

Estwilde (Krynnish humans, dwarves, minotaurs, draconians, neutral and evil) (L) PL 3
Taman Busak (Krynnish humans, dwarves, draconians, evil) (L) PL 4
Neraka (Krynnish humans, dwarves, draconians, evil) (S) PL 4
Kern (Krynnish minotaurs, humans, evil) (L) PL 7
Mithas (Krynnish minotaurs, humans, evil) (S) PL 7
Kothas (Krynnish minotaurs, humans, others, evil) PL 4
Icewall (Krynnish thannoi, humans, others, evil) PL 3
Nightlund (No known inhabitants, area cannot be inhabited) (NA) PL 0

Silvanesti (Krynnish Silvanesti elves, humans, all alignments) (LL) PL 3
Solamnia (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, kender, all alignments) (LL) PL 7
The Forest of Qualinesti (No known inhabitants) (LL) PL 0
Abanasinia (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, kender, all alignments) PL 3

- - -

FESTY DOG

Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Metallic Planar Dragons (Metallic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, neutral) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 40

Sea of Dust (Inhabitants unknown to any but Festy Dog, alignments unknown) PL 10

Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, neutral) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 23

Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, humans of unknown types, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6

Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 12
Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
Derro of the Underdark (derro, neutral) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 15
Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 13
Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, neutral) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 18
Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 12
Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, neutral) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 13
Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 13

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

4 PL from the City of the Gods

RECONQUERED BY FESTY DOG 

Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every kind, neutral) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 18

- - - 

FORRESTER

The United Commonwealth of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 737

Current PL in Realmspace unknown (except to Forrester)
Current PL in Oerthspace unknown (except to Forrester)

40 PL from the City of the Gods

- - - 

FORSAKEN ONE

Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 58
Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 62

Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 48

Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 20
Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 18
Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 25
Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 20

Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 20

6 PL from the City of the Gods

224 PL for the Special Projects

60 PL for the Secret Retreat
20 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

RECONQUERED BY FORSAKEN ONE 

- Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 19
- Giants of the Jotens (Giants of every kind, slaves of every type, kind) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 20 
- Conquered Underdark Regions (A vast area of the Underdark in the western Flanaess) (LL) Original PL 4, Current PL 20

- - - 

GNOMEWORKS

Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) Original PL 66, Current PL 65

Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 50, Current PL 30
Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5

(The Eastern League) 

Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

8 PL from the City of the Gods

PL for full use of the Annulus: 100

Nuclear Arsenal: 3,000 warheads (maximum of 20 megatons each)

- - - 

KABOOM

Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 9

Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11
Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 12
Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 13
Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 11
Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 8
Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 4

(The Sea League) 

(Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 14
Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 13
People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

8 PL from the City of the Gods

50 PL from the Simulacrums

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
4 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

- - - 

KALANYR

Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

The Elves of Dneiper (Dneipan royal elves, high elves, green elves, good) PL 500

Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 31
Drow of the Underdark (drow, chaotic good) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 47
Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 28

Kalanyr's Ishtarland (Yuan-Ti, Giants of every type, humanoids of every type, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 24, Current PL 45
Transplanted People of Rauxes (The tarrasque, celestial knights, revenants, good undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs, good) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 15
The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 10

8 PL from the City of the Gods

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
32 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

0 PL for the 10 Pocket Dimensions created by 10th level magic
320 PL for the 10 Pocket Dimensions (LL) created by 10th level magic (Advancing Your Civilization)

60 PL from 10th level Cloning

10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population Invisibility at will
10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population permanent Protection from Arrows
10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population enhanced Constitution
10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population ability to operate normally in daylight
10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population wings.


- - - 

MAUDLIN

NOTE - Acererak has achieved Apotheosis

Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Dracoliches (Planar Dracoliches, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
Monsters (Monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Chromatic Dragons (Chromatic dragons of every kind, evil) (NA) Original PL 200, Current PL 119 (serious losses from magical research)

Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 1

4 PL from the City of the Gods

30 PL from the Secret Retreat

400 PL in Undead called from all over Oerth

- - - 

LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

Undead (undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD) 
Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Undead Dragons (Skeleton dragons, zombie dragons, ghoul dragons, ghast dragons, wraith dragons, spectre dragons, vampiric dragons, ghost dragons, dracoliches, evil) Original PL 40, Current PL 36
Shadow Dragons (Shadow dragons, evil) Original PL 10, Current PL 9

Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 5

4 PL from the City of the Gods

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

Nuclear Arsenal: 1,000 warheads (maximum of 1 megaton each; may be negative energy bursts)

- - - 

MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA

Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Shade (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, neutral and evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

The Knights of Neraka (Krynn humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, minotaurs, lawful evil) PL 20
The Allies of the Knights (Krynn humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, minotaurs, draconians, assorted monsters of every type from the MMs, Krynnish unseelie, neutral and evil) PL 20
The Chromatic Dragons of Krynn (Krynnish Chromatic Dragons of all colors, evil) PL 60
The Dead of Krynn (The Dead of Krynn, alignment not applicable) PL 900

- - -

'O SKOTEINOS

Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 39

The Gith Armada (the Gith Mercenary Armada of the Local Cluster, gith of all kinds, neutral) PL 300

Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 17
Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 15
Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 10
Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 15
Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 16
Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 17
Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 9
Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 25
Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 23
Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 16
The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 8
Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 16

4 PL from the City of the Gods

PL from outfitting entire army with Red Steel weapons and armor: 

30 PL from the Secret Retreat
20 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

- - - 

RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (L) PL 1 
The Cult of Tharizdun (Suel humans, undead, evil) (L) PL 1
The Cult of the Elder Elemental Gods (humans of every kind, demihumans of every kind, humanoids of every kind, evil) PL 3

20 PL from the City of the Gods

30 PL from the Secret Retreat

ACQUISITIONS BY RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

- Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (DEAD) PL 0 

- - - 

SOLLIR FURRYFOOT

Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 16
Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 5
Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4

(The League of the Warlords) 

Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 9
Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 6

20 PL from the City of the Gods

PL for the Simualacrums: 150

30 PL for the Secret Retreat
12 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

ACQUISITIONS BY SOLLIR

Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (League troops, all alignments but good, quaggoth survivors (evil)) (LL) PL 8

- - -

TOKIWONG

Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 20

Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 26
Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 10
Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 10
Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 10
Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 9

30 PL for the Secret Retreat
8 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

4 PL from the City of the Gods

100 PL for full use of the Machine of Lum the Mad

ACQUISITIONS BY TOKIWONG

Beings of the Cairn Hills (Empire troops, all alignments except good) PL 0

- - - 

UVENELEI

Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) Original PL 17, Current PL 16

(The United Alliance of the Crescent) 

(Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 17
Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 15
Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 18)

4 PL from the City of the Gods

30 PL for the Secret Retreat
8 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

- - - 

VALKYS

Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie, again (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie, yet again (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (NA) PL 5
Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) (NA) PL 5
Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) (NA) PL 5 

40 PL from the City of the Gods

6 PL for the Secret Retreat (severe loss due to magical research)

VENUS

No PC yet

16 PL of NPCs

Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, generally good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

The Legions of Alphatia (the people of Alphatia, from the Hollow World setting, all alignments) PL 300

The Emerald Order of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 14
The Cult of the Emerald in the Alliance of the Crescent (humans, elves, drow, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Alliance of the Rising Sun (oriental humans, spirit folk, oriental dwarves, oriental gnomes, oriental halflings, humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Baklunish Confederation (humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Kevellond League (humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Delrunian Alliance (elves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the League of Warlords (humans, dwarves, gnomes, some humanoids, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order of the Vesve (Faerie, humans, elves, drow, gnomes, halflings, other good aligned beings, good) 25
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Empire of Iuz (humanoids, humans, dwarves, gnomes, some drow, some elves, good) PL 15
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Union of Oerth (humans, humanoids, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, drow, other mostly good aligned beings, good) PL 30
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Thillronian Peninsula (humans, werebeasts, elves, swanmay, Faerie, good giants, good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order in Hempmonaland (Yuan-Ti, human, unknown races, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order of the Western Mountains (humanoids, humans, dwarves, gnomes, giants, neutral and good) PL 15
The Cult of the Emerald Order of the Yatils (dwarves, gnomes, giants, avariel, some others, neutral and good) PL 20
The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Isle of the Phoenix (Flying humans, avariel, flying dwarves, flying gnomes, flying halflings, some others) PL 20

2 PL from the City of the Gods

- - - 

WILLIAM RONALD

Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

Celene Base (Part of the moon of Celene) (LL) 10

Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 49

The Legions of Thyatis (the people of Thyatis, from the Hollow World setting, all alignments) PL 300

Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 27
People of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 7

(The Kevellond League) 

(March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good)(S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils)(L) Original PL 7, Current PL 16
Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 16
Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 11
Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 10

Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4

30 PL for the Secret Retreat
4 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

4 PL from the City of the Gods

PL for full use of the Crook of Rao: 100

ACQUISITIONS BY WILLIAMS 

Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5

Free City of Dyvvers (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0
Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0
Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0

- - - 

ZELDA

Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED) 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED) 

Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 41

Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11
Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 12
Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 11

30 PL for the Secret Retreat
24 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

8 PL from the City of the Gods

ZOURON

Wood Elementals
Beings of the Far Realm
Modrons (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral)

Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

AnaKeris Eternal Empire Army (Torilian oriental humans of all kinds, Torilian oriental demihumans of all kinds, Torilian oriental humanoids of all kinds, Torilian humans/demihumans/humanoids from outside of Kara-Tur, all alignments) Original PL 1,000 (500 on Oerth), Current PL 1,000 (500 on Oerth)

Current nuclear arsenal: 5,000 warheads (maximum of 100 megatons each)

- - -

NATIONS OR AREAS THAT COULD BE CLAIMED (they might fight back, of course)

AQUARIA

Empire of Aquaria (Humans of unknown kind, oeridian humans, demihumans from the Flanaess, a number of races unknown, monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL 40

NPCS CURRENTLY OUT OF PLAY

Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil) PL 2 

- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 

- - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

BASE STRENGTH 

ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun, Metallic Dragons) PL 4 + 14 + 256 + 39 = 313
ALZEM (Planar Solar/Planetar/Deva, Isle of Hope, Confederation of Krynn - the Dragon Overlords of Krynn, servants of the Dragon Overlords, Knights of Solamnia, Knights of Steel, others) PL 7 + 16 + 1,164 + 90 = 1277
ANABSTERCORIAN (Planar Pseudeonatural Destrachans/Psuedeonatural Dire Sharks/Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks, Army of Darkness, Solistarim, Gem Dragons) PL 10 + 16 + 4,197 + 56 = 4,279
BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Faerie of the Flanaess, The Coalition of Light and Shadow, The Circle of Eight, Metallic Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 205 + 41 = 266
CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR (Planar Axiomatic Giant Eagles/Gem Dragons/Earth Elementals/Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Delrunian Alliance, League of the Warlords, Giants) PL 19 + 32 + 421 + 95 = 567
DAGGER (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Ulek, Metallic Dragons) PL 0 + 16 + 365 + 39 = 420
DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 5 + 16 + 446 + 39 = 505
MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill/Devils/Yugoloths/Efreet, Union of Oerth, Lost Elves, Many Conquered Nations, Gem Dragons, Many Parts of Ansalon on Krynn) PL 35 + 36 + 2,575 + 92 = 2,732
FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Races of the Underdark) PL 5 + 16 + 263 + 47 = 329
FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 + 16 + 1,737 + 98 PL = 1,878 (in Realmspace)
FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Underdark Races, Unseelie of the Flanaess, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace) PL 10 + 32 + 630 + 68 = 739
GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League, Gem Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 260 + 51 = 331
KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Sky-Sea League, Good Giants, Gnomes of Greyspace) PL 7 + 16 + 226 + 78 = 327
KALANYR (Planar Eladrin/Faerie/Slaadi, Good Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid the Celestial King and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, Elves of Dneiper) PL 10 + 10 + 1,164 + 98 = 1,282
MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi/Dracoliches, Acererak, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood, Chromatic Dragons) PL 20 + 16 + 554 + 79 = 669
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Undead Dragons, Shadow Dragons) PL 20 + 16 + 92 + 103 = 230
MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA (Planar Earth Elementals/Fire Elementals/Shade, The Knights of Neraka, Chromatic Dragons of Krynn, the Dead of Krynn, allies of the Knights of Neraka from Krynn, lawful evil) PL 20 + 16 + 1,000 + 11 = 1,047
'O SKOTEINOS (Planar Githzerai/Dao/Earth Elementals, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, Evil Giants, Gith of Greyspace, Gith Mercenary Armada) PL 4 + 16 + 581 + 48 = 649
RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 0 + 16 + 5 + 55 + 31 = 107
TOKIWONG (Iuz and Empire of Iuz, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Ket, Gem Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 238 + 44 = 302
UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent, Gem Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 108 + 47 = 173
VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 61 + 58 = 139
VENUS (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, the Emerald Order, Cults of the Emerald Order, the Legions of Alphatia) PL 0 + 16 + 581 + 31 = 628
WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance, Metallic Dragons, Legions of Thyatis) PL 5 + 16 + 630 + 42 = 693
ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 0 + 16 + 148 + 40 = 196
ZOURON (Planar Wood Elementals/Far Realm/Modrons, AnaKeris Eternal Empire Army) PL 0 + 16 + 500 + 38 = 550

THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE 

Alyx 20 (Alyx's armies attack/defend at + 3 / + 2) 
Alzem 20 (+ 5 / + 4)
Anabstercorian 11 (+ 3 / + 3)
Black Omega 20 (+ 3 / + 2)
Creamsteak / Sollir 20 x 2 (+ 3 / + 2) 
Dagger 20 (+ 3 / + 2)
Darkness 20 (+ 3 / + 2) 
Mr Draco / Serpenteye 18 x 2 (+ 2 / + 1)
Festy Dog 18 (+ 2 / + 1)
Forrester 30 (+ 7 / + 5) (thermonuclear weapons attained - if used + 10 / + 6)
Forsaken One 20 (+ 4 / + 4)
GnomeWorks 32 (+ 4 / + 2) (thermonuclear weapons attained - if used + 7 / + 3)
Kaboom 20 (+ 3 / + 2) 
Kalanyr 20 (+ 5 / + 4)
Maudlin 15 (+ 5 / + 5)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 25 (+ 6 / + 6) (nuclear weapons attained - if used + 9 / + 7)
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 3 (+ 1 / + 1)
'o Skoteinos 20 (+ 4 / + 4)
Rhialto 10 (+ 3 / + 3)
Tokiwong 20 (+ 4 / + 4)
Uvenelei 20 (+ 3 / + 2) 
Valkys 10 (+ 3 / + 3)
Venus 20 (+ 3 / + 2)
William Ronald 20 (+ 3 / + 2)
Zelda 20 (+ 3 / + 2)
Zouron 30 (+ 4 / + 2)

THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

Alyx 5
Alzem 50 (10th level magic attained)
Anabstercorian 23
Black Omega 7
Creamsteak / Sollir 15
Dagger 5
Darkness 5
Mr Draco / Serpenteye 5
Festy Dog 5
Forrester 68 (10th level magic attained) 
Forsaken One 15
GnomeWorks 5
Kaboom 38
Kalanyr 58.5 (10th level magic attained) 
Maudlin 50 (10th level magic attained) (Apotheosis attained)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 55 (10th level magic attained)
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 0
'o Skoteinos 8
Red Goo 6.3
Rhialto 7
Tokiwong 10
Uvenelei 13
Valkys 28
Venus 5
William Ronald 7
Zelda 6
Zouron 0

THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

Alyx 6
Alzem 6
Anabstercorian 6
Black Omega 6
Creamsteak / Sollir 8 + 10
Dagger 6
Darkness 6
Mr Draco / Serpentye 9 x 2
Festy Dog 12
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 18
GnomeWorks 6
Kaboom 6
Kalanyr 6
Maudlin 6
Lord Melkor (Talos) 6
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 3
'o Skoteinos 6
Rhialto 6
Tokiwong 6
Uvenelei 6
Valkys 12
Venus 3
William Ronald 6
Zelda 6
Zouron 3

THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

Alyx (good undead) 0
Alzem 0
Anabstercorian (evil undead) 4
Black Omega 0
Creamsteak / Sollir (undead) 0 x 2
Dagger 0
Darkness (good undead) 4 (which were placed in stasis)
Mr Draco / Serpenteye (evil undead) 0 x 2
Emerald Order 0
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 0
Forsaken One (evil undead) 0
GnomeWorks 0 
Kaboom (good undead) 0
Kalanyr (good undead) 0
Maudlin (evil undead) 20
Lord Melkor (Talos) (evil undead) 4
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 0
'o Skoteinos (evil undead) 0
Rhialto (evil undead) 0
Serpenteye (evil undead) 0
Tokiwong (evil undead) 0
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys (evil undead) 0
Venus 0
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0
Zouron 0

THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

Alyx 6
Alzem 12 (for the Incorporeal Celestial Golems)
Anabstercorian 6
Black Omega 6
Creamsteak / Sollir 2 x 12 (for the Celestial/Gold Dragon/Black Pudding Composite Beings)
Dagger 6
Darkness 6
Mr Draco / Serpenteye 12 x 2 (for the Superdragons and Supertrolls)
Festy Dog 8
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 11
GnomeWorks 6
Kaboom 12 (for the Splitting Bats)
Kalanyr 12 (for using 10th level magic to split the Tarrasque up into dozens of Tarrasques)
Maudlin 6
Lord Melkor (Talos) 6
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 3
'o Skoteinos 12 (for the Red Goo Handling Golems and Composite Beings and their Duplicates)
Rhialto 6
Tokiwong 6
Uvenelei 6
Valkys 6
Venus 1
William Ronald 6
Zelda 6
Zouron 3

- - - 

THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE 

Alyx 2
Alzem 2
Anabstercorian 2
Black Omega 2
Creamsteak / Sollir 2 x 2
Dagger 2
Darkness 2
Mr Draco / Serpentye 2 x 2
Festy Dog 4
Forrester 0
Forsaken One 6
GnomeWorks 2
Kaboom 2
Kalanyr 2
Maudlin 2
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 2
'o Skoteinos 2
Rhialto 2
Tokiwong 2
Uvenelei 2
Valkys 2
Venus 1
William Ronald 2
Zelda 2
Zouron 2

- - - 

Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1591
Alzem 2100 and 1888
Anabstercorian 1541
Black Omega 1546.6
Creamsteak / Sollir 1540
Dagger 1560.6
Darkness 1590
Mr Draco / Serpentye 1672
Festy Dog 1552.6
Forrester 2100 and 1881 
Forsaken One 1594
GnomeWorks 1882 and 1525
Kaboom 1594
Kalanyr 1597
Maudlin 1553
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1521
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 1500
'o Skoteinos 1575
Rhialto 1505
Tokiwong 1555
Uvenelei 1560
Valkys 1512.6
Venus 1560.6
William Ronald 1552.6
Zelda 1550
Zouron 2003

RED GOO RATING

Alyx 0
Alzem 0
Anabstercorian 5
Black Omega 0
Creamsteak / Sollir 0
Dagger 0
Darkness 0
Mr Draco / Serpenteye 3
Festy Dog 0
Forsaken One 5
Forrester 0
GnomeWorks 0
Kaboom 0
Kalanyr 0
Maudlin 5
Melkor 5
Mina and the Knights of Neraka 0
'o Skokeinos 5
Rhialto 5
Tokiwong 5
Uvenelei 0
Valkys 5
Venus 0
William 0
Zelda 0
Zouron 0


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 25, 2002)

I think we should stay to the same system...honestly its not *that* much book keeping and you're making it a bit more complicated than it is, at least in my opinion, and forske, you're a bit more than a powergamer  (In a good way!)

PL isn't everything, its simply a tool to get what you want, clever plans (as said by Forsaken One) and diplomacy/trickery usually will usually reward you more than just PL will, so you just have to think creatively.

Edit-started this post before seeing that last one, the 'Base Arms Strength' Forsaken One I thought of as more of just a listing, basically its just your total PL amount if you don't want to read each seperate players list to compare 

Also, I think if we found 2 more players would be ideal and maybe balance things a bit more...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2002)

Yup but we should give up the advancement per territory.
Saves alot of possible abuse problems and bookkeeping. If we just advance per player that would amke it alot easier and leave room for other things.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 25, 2002)

First of all, if I was completely a powergamer I would not have the lowest ratings on the map.  I would have readjusted my stats to have the highest.  That actually, isn't that hard. Mainly get rid of a bunch of my NPCs and your silly sword I took for history wise game purposes.   I wasn't planning on using the item ever and wasn't going to break it. Why, cause I don't feel that celestial swords should be breakable.   I was working within the rules presented to us for use in this game.  

Posting a previous IRs turn doesn't do much good as it doesn't represent what actually happened in that turn. Its just a list of numbers.  I could list off all the rolls in a game I played on saturday and without a reference they would be useless.  I can see numbers there but when I checked the thread, alot of the original rules have been lost or changed somewhere on the fly. 

The book keeping for your army as posted isn't a huge amount. I could be wrong but it seems like simply adding stuff up. I did all the clans on one worksheet in about 1 hour time. Now that all of that is done I know where I stand.  I posted the information so other people that haven't spent their points could see what they needed to work on. In truth, it was counter productive to my actions of the first through third turn. But I wanted people to know what was going on. 


And as to 3 shadowlands players joining together and attacking the rest of the map. That is life.  They don't get anything special by standing still.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2002)

But you are still avoiding the point of 1 IR rating to prevent all the PL generations per territory and what might result in abuse and whatever.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 25, 2002)

No, I stated he should probably charge 10 PL to go from 0 IR rating to 1 IR rating. To represent settin up the basics of being able to build a unit in the first place.


Since, there is no way to create new sites on the map. This means that people pretty much have to build armies.  And must have agriculture to have larger armies this means you must either stop building more PL in troops or take more land. 

You could put all that PL into artifacts, research and other stuff. 

So, this means once you get to 1 IR rating you must spend 10 PL more to increase that to 3 IR. Which would produce 1 more PL.  After that you need to spend 15 more PL to get to the next level.  I don't see where the abuse is actually coming in here. 

You are right in the fact that at the beginning the people with more PL will produce more.  Though at a certian point it will pretty much even out.  Assuming noone ever attacks anyone else Lion will eventually, overpower everyone else.  Only, because they started with more.  

But, Since all the clans on the mainland have Neihbors that can effect them severely. I doubt the game will be stagnant.  You on your island are pretty immune to attack for the first few turns and then will he able to fully defend yourself against any navial attack. 

Since, as listed the Shadowland players don't have IR to build up this means they must attack people to get decent holdings. It means they will attack people. 

The Southern players realize this and will have to deal with it in one way or another. 

Or we could fight amongst are selves and ignore the fact shadowlands is waiting for one of us to get weak.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2002)

Hmm if the rest was a bit more active and online we could just have a vote if we should go for the single toral IR rating per player or not.

OR DM just makes a call.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 25, 2002)

I agree, I was just going to go with what CS sets up. I was making a comment in relation to the fact there wasn't a system to make a new army.  And suggested one.   It wasn't an attempt to make a system that can be broken.  Just a fix for a problem I was going to have on the first few turns. 


Anyway,  I don't have a problem with keeping track of 20 regions compared to 1 region.  Isn't a huge amount more paperwork. 

Now, As to what I am going to do on turn 1. That I am not sure of yet.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2002)

With 1 IR rating I'll have plenty of work, that's for sure. The IR and the PL should be basic, nothing to be busy about, something small you choose what to do with at the start of a turn and most certainly nothing I'd want to have to spend time on.

I'm hoping I can spend my time better on more usefull and fun things IC.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2002)

Interesting stuff.... Rokugan IR finally take off


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by The Forsaken One:
> 
> Yup but we should give up the advancement per territory.
> Saves alot of possible abuse problems and bookkeeping. If we just advance per player that would amke it alot easier and leave room for other things.




But if we do this, it kinda brings down the benefit of taking over certain territories from other people, and conquering territories is one part about the IR


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 25, 2002)

That would just increase your PL and IR score, but the IR score just gets added to the total. Worked the same way last IR...

Simple as hell.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

Can I help?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tokiwong. We need a few players. We're still not actually playing. Just 3 threads of us trying to get started.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

Macbrea, TFO, I'll try and see what I can surmise of your argument. My eyes hurt, and I'm sitting on the floor trying to type (which is difficult). My desk won't be at the new house till Monday, so this is what I'm limited to.

Give me 45 minutes to see if I can figure out what all the lines of text above mean...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

TFO, I'm getting the fealing that I should help you better understand the system. Since it's only right that I teach the game as best I can, I'll have something purty for you to read in an hour.

Your not wrong, the game should be simple, and it should be easy to understand. I think I can explain it a whole lot better than the rules post with a little bit of stat boosting. Anyone have any Headbands of Intelect +32?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

Creamsteak’s walkthrough of turn progression, by Creamsteak (and super-saiyan fighter)

Hi everyone, I just want to make sure that we all are on the same level. I’m trying to make sure everyone enjoys the game. We were off to a great start, but as new rules get added, things get more and more stagnant and… ed up. I hope this little walkthrough will help everyone get back on the same level of understanding that I am on.

*Section 1: Templates*
It is a few days before the turn begins. The Moderator is asking everyone to submit a template. A template is a little bit of information the moderator needs in order to start the turn. Information that is not public (though fractions of it could be revealed by espionage).

The moderator gives you a sample template that has a layout. The layout below is relatively easy to understand.

Player Name (Name of your Clan, Cult, Order, etc.) – Your PL TOTAL

Your Player Character’s Name, Level, PL and maybe some notes

*The Industrial Arms Race:*
The Name of a Family, City, Etc. – IR Rating
The Name of a Family, City, Etc. – IR Rating
The Name of a Family, City, Etc. – IR Rating
The Name of a Family, City, Etc. – IR Rating
The Name of a Family, City, Etc. – IR Rating
The Name of a Family, City, Etc. – IR Rating
The Name of a Family, City, Etc. – IR Rating

I am putting X PL into Industrializing City A.
I am putting X PL into Industrializing City B.
I am putting X PL into Industrializing City C.
I am putting X PL into Industrializing City D.

*The Civilization Arms Race: *
My Current year is: 1600
I am spending 55 PL to advance my Civilization 10 years. I am taking Mathmatics as my research Feat.
My year I am advancing to: 1610

*Special Arms Race*
This is where you type out how much PL you are spending to get artifacts and magic, and anything else that you do that involves PL expenditure.

*The Military Arms Race: *

I have X PL left over after all of my expenses in other arms races.

I am putting X PL into (territory, city, castle, etc) A
I am putting Y PL into (territory, city, castle, etc) B
You also should include any footnotes on your strategy. Things like !We will move all of our armies to confront any aggressors! And! We will retreat if we take 50% or greater casualties!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is part of the important information. I hope this helps you all. This is the only Meta-game thinking you really need to be doing. Everything else (plots and everything) should not have anything to do with stats and numbers. All of that stuff is resolved in-character.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

*Section 2: The turn*

This is where everything IC happens. Everything you say, happens. Everything you send an army to conquer, results in battle. Nothign here will say PL or IR. Nothign at all. Nothign will say 1610. Nothing here will say anything that reflects on your template. All of that is decided by the Mod and accrued together at the end of the turn.

You will launch your attacks, your deceptions, your espionage, and everything else on the message board. A few things can be emailed to the MOD if they are truely secret, but no number crunching ever happens here.

If no other advice suffices, read the last IR. Everyone had a plan. Everyone had someone screw it up for them. You can see what a turn looks like.

*Section 3: The In-between lull*

The turns over. The mod goes to his desk to figure out all the lists and everything. Expect to wait a week to start the next turn. Don't try and predict when it will happen, because it won't be known till it happens.

Discuss things with players in the OOC thread. Find out what people are thinking, and sit back with some nachos or something. The show is over, but the fight isn't. You can sit back and talk about how crazy I'm getting. Or how unfairly I ruled. Just do it. I don't want to see whining during a turn... that will mess with the game and turn us away from the role-playing.

This thread, for instance, is an OOC thread. I'm not asking for your IC responses to another players actions yet. In this light, you are all experienced at the lull phase of the game.

Now go back to step 1 and start over again .


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 27, 2002)

It sounds very very good to me. Now I'll work on my last claims.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 27, 2002)

The per region will drive me nuts :S Now you have one city in 1600 and the other in 1400 LOL, or you do get feats per city? Now then things get really complicated and will take forever to get something decent for your whole nation.

Please tell me I'm wrong here....... IR advancement per region is gonna freak me out.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 27, 2002)

Cream when you get the time could you respond to my mail? Important since I need to get my PL cap filled up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2002)

what clans are left?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, you could ask the Dragon clan back from Creamsteak, there are the Monkey and Tortoise of the minor (but very few stuff).
Other options are the Naga and the Four Winds.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 27, 2002)

Also, noone has taken the Shadow, and there are still four major Nezumi tribes remaining.

The Seppun, Miya and Otomo families (the Imperial families) are also quite politically powerful.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2002)

*who likes the Monkey?*

I can take the Monkey Clan... nothing like a minor clan for some challenges and fun


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi. Here is my final claims list:

Serpenteye - PL 170/170 
Player Character 
(Male Courtier 19) PL 2 

Artifacts 
Golden Doom, +3/+3 weapon (katana) 

_ Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18 
Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21 
Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21 
Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15 
Honour Guard (the elite bodyguard of my PC) PL 8 : IR 16 
Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Non-Player Characters 
NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC: (14th level Ninja) PL 1 
NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC: (14th level Samurai) PL 1 
NPC: (14th level Shugenya) PL 1 
Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 

Territories in the West of Rokugan 
Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1 
Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 

Territories in the East of Rokugan 
Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 

New claim: The Grand Circle (a society of shugenya) PL 5 : IR 10_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2002)

Welcome ... Tokiwong ... . I'm looking forwards to gaming with you again (the same goes for the rest of you).

So, Creamsteak, when were you planning to start round 1?

And btw, I like the rules the way they are. I have a question though; 
Lets say one player who has 4 ranks in earth sciences conquers a province from a player who has zero ranks. Will the IR of that province be increased retroactively as the new lore is put to practical use and its infrastructure is modernized (will the province gain 8 points of IR)? That seems to me the most logical solution, but could possibly be unbalanced.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 28, 2002)

Here's an issue:
Toritaka Tatsune has been elevated to 20th level in the Way of the Samurai book (Sam 6 / Brz 4 / Vet 10)

This would make his own PL 3  but what 
would that make his army/family in PL:IR?

PL 10: IR 28?

Edit: Ooops, I make booboo.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 29, 2002)

*The Forsaken One*
The per region will drive me nuts :S Now you have one city in 1600 and the other in 1400 LOL, or you do get feats per city? Now then things get really complicated and will take forever to get something decent for your whole nation.

Please tell me I'm wrong here....... IR advancement per region is gonna freak me out.

*Answer:* The only thing that is Per Region really... is IR advancement. Advancing your civilization is entirely seperate. If you get a research feat, it applies to ALL of your territories you control at the time you get the research feat.

*The Forsaken One*
Cream when you get the time could you respond to my mail? Important since I need to get my PL cap filled up.

*Answer:* Yes, I think I responded. If not, I'll get to it tonight.

*Tokiwong*
what clans are left?

*Answer:* I think that there are a few minor clans +the Dragon. I'm controlling the Dragon currently in order to fill a big gap left by a player that left, but I can move over.

*Lichtenhart*
Well, you could ask the Dragon clan back from Creamsteak, there are the Monkey and Tortoise of the minor (but very few stuff).
Other options are the Naga and the Four Winds.

*Answer:* Moderator just smiles.

*Xeriar*
Also, noone has taken the Shadow, and there are still four major Nezumi tribes remaining.

The Seppun, Miya and Otomo families (the Imperial families) are also quite politically powerful.

*Answer:* 

*Tokiwong*
who likes the Monkey? 
I can take the Monkey Clan... nothing like a minor clan for some challenges and fun

*Answer:* Hmmm... allright. Post your claims on the boards when you can. I'll try and help you fill up your PL, and Black Omega or anyone else can provide more PL to claim.

*Serpenteye*
Hi. Here is my final claims list:
New claim: The Grand Circle (a society of shugenya) PL 5 : IR 10

*Answer:* Alright.

*Serpenteye*
Welcome ... Tokiwong ... . I'm looking forwards to gaming with you again (the same goes for the rest of you).

So, Creamsteak, when were you planning to start round 1?

And btw, I like the rules the way they are. I have a question though; 
Lets say one player who has 4 ranks in earth sciences conquers a province from a player who has zero ranks. Will the IR of that province be increased retroactively as the new lore is put to practical use and its infrastructure is modernized (will the province gain 8 points of IR)? That seems to me the most logical solution, but could possibly be unbalanced.

*Answer:* Round 1 will begin shortly after I get started soon. I can't say I'm sure when just yet. I'm going to wait for Tokiwong to get sorted out, and then I'll be waiting for anyone who hasn't filled out their PL cap to do so.

One Player has 4 ranks in earth sciences conquers a province from a player who has zero ranks, nothing happens. Earth Sciences only applies to territories you control with at least one point of IR. It doesn't benefit anything later (I think it's appropriate that way).

*Xeriar*
Here's an issue:
Toritaka Tatsune has been elevated to 20th level in the Way of the Samurai book (Sam 6 / Brz 4 / Vet 10)

This would make his own PL 3 but what 
would that make his army/family in PL:IR?

PL 10: IR 28?

Edit: Ooops, I make booboo.

*Answer:* You are correct. If you control Toritaka, go ahead and inform me of whether or not you want to raise his PL and his clans PL.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm on vacation till the 7th of august so I'll cya then and don't wrreck the world to fast 

And I'll behave in Spain     

May the force be with you all! KGGGG KGGGGGGGG KGGGGG

(Live for the Swarm!!!  sorry couldn't resist )


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 29, 2002)

Have fun, Forsaken One! 

Creamsteak - I don't want to sound impatient, but the PL total of my forces should be 130/130 after my new claims. Also, the Character bonus provided by the Katana of Fire is not listed yet, nor is the Katana itself listed in the Artifacts section at the start of the lists.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 29, 2002)

Noted.

It's all on my hard-copy of the lists. I havn't updated them to the boards yet. I'm waiting on someone .


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 29, 2002)

Notice: This is my 800th Enworld Post since January.

That is all .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2002)

Very kewl! Congratulations Creamsteak!

I'd like to claim the following -

NPC: Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1

Custom Troops: Gale Blades - 20PL of Samurai

Otherwise I'm pretty stumped on how to fill the rest of my PL.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 29, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Notice: This is my 800th Enworld Post since January.
> 
> That is all . *



 
Congratulations, Creamsteak!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 29, 2002)

Ok, this should fill my PL cap.

*Old claims*

_Player Character_
Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 

_Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups_
Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 
Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 
Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1 
Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 
Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28  (This is marked as unclaimed!)
Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 

_Non-Player Characters _
Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 
Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja *13*) PL 1 
Moto Chen (*Samurai 6, Kishi Charger  7*) PL 1 

_Territories in the North West of Rokugan_
Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5  (This is marked as unclaimed!)
Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 
Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 
Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 

_Territories in the West of Rokugan _
Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0 
Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0 
Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 
Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2 
Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 

_Territories in the South West of Rokugan _
Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0 

*New Claims*

_Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups_
* Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1
The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (see description below)
The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (see description below)
The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (see description below)

_Non-Player Characters _
Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1

_Territories in the North West of Rokugan_
* Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bugaisha (Fort) PL 10 : IR 10 (see question below)
* Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

_Territories in the West of Rokugan _
**Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 (you should add it to the list)
**Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2 (you should add it to the list)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 29, 2002)

*Little description of my armies and a question for Creamsteak*

The Baraunghar: the Army of the West.
This troop is composed by the war shugenja of the Iuchi and by the swiftest Battle Maidens of the Utaku. The Khan ordered them to specialize in quick assaults and guerrilla tactics he learned in gaijin lands and they didn't disappoint him. The speed they can reach is stuff of legends throughout the Empire, especially among the Crabs that were aided by them against the Shadowlands.

The Junghar: The Army of the East.
Among the Unicorn's techniques rokugani don't fully understand there is the Shinjo Parry. Members of the Junghar are master of this technique which consists in using one's own sword to deflect the enemy's attack and furthermore they are assisted by the best Shinjo trained scouts, which makes them a truly impressive defensive force.

The Khol: The Army of the Center.
Very few can tell to have seen the wrong end of a Khol charge. Composed by the most seasoned warriors of the Unicorn, the elite Battle Maidens and the fiercest Moto Berserkers, The khol usually attacks when the other wings have already done they damage, to completely sweep away the enemy at the expense of their own defense. This is the army who crushed the Dark Moto, when the Khan himself rode at their very head.



Creamsteak, a little question for you: how it is that Bugaisha is stonger than a castle? Here is its description from Rokugan CS:
_U9 Bugaisha (Outsider Keep): This is were the Unicorn send their dishonored samurai in order to remove them from the courts and activities of the Empire at large. It is considered a great dishonor to be sent here; a samurai thus exiled from his clan may as well shave his head and retire. There is no exit from Bugaisha. Until the destruction of the Dark Moto, this keep also served as the prymary dojo for the Moto bushi schol. The school has since relocated to Shiro Moto (U27)._
Can you shift back its stat to that of a normal castle (7/5) and assign 10/10 to Shiro Moto?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2002)

*Tentative Claims List*

*Player Character*

*Uda Hiyone* Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 *(PL 3)*

*Monkey Clan*
* Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1

*Tortoise Clan* 
* Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1
* Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1

*Territories in the North West of Rokugan*
* Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 

*Territories in the East of Rokugan*
* Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4

_Hmm not sure if I did this... right..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Tentative Claims List*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Territories in the North West of Rokugan
> * Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0
> * Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
> * Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0
> ...




Actually, I think I beat you to those by about five hours...

Here's my little advices:
As a minor clan player, you won't find many places on the map you can rightfully claim and I'm not sure you'll gain advantage from few territories the bigger clans may consider as theirs... Let's see other ways to reach your PL cap.

NPCs: You can claim up to ten newly generated NPCs and I think as many as you want "official" NPCs, e.g. Toku, Monkey Clan Champion (Com3 / Sam7 [really orrible stats! pump him up by 4 or 5 levels]) PL 1

Unaligned lands: well, there is some chaos here. You could check with Kalanyr, because he claimed several minor clan and the imperial provinces but not all their territories, several are not on the list; you probably can find a deal. There are also some places controlled by ronin.
I will tell you better later.

Troops and special troops:
Something like Imperial Guard PL 10 : IR 28 should fit well.

Artifacts:
You may forge some artifact to strenghten your PC or NPCs or even a major artifact (100 PL) to balance Sollyr's one. Then all the good guys will owe you something.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 29, 2002)

I am seeking a special horde to eat up a good portion of my PL...also wondering if its possible to claim the shadow dragon as an npc...

For the horde I was thinking of something along the lines of the following depending on what the answer is to my other question:

Kyoso Special Task Force: PL 30 IR ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

*Festy Dog*
I'd like to claim the following -

NPC: Festy Dog (Fighter 10 / Weapon Master 4 / Honour 2) - Male, Blink Dog, NG, PL 1

Custom Troops: Gale Blades - 20PL of Samurai

Otherwise I'm pretty stumped on how to fill the rest of my PL.

*Answer:* Noted. I'll see what I can do. Do you have enough artifacts, NPCs, PCs, and such? Those are the easist to add. Custom units are also claimable, though they can get into the way.

*Lichtenhart*
Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups
* Ito Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Kugoi Province PL 5 : IR 1
The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (see description below)
The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (see description below)


The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (see description below)

Non-Player Characters 
Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/Explorer 3) PL 1

Territories in the North West of Rokugan
* Akami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bikami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bugaisha (Fort) PL 10 : IR 10 (see question below)
* Egami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Oshindoka (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Yashigi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

Territories in the West of Rokugan 
**Okuyaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 (you should add it to the list)
**Shinden Horiuchi (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2 (you should add it to the list)

*Answer:* Noted.

*Lichtenhart*
The Baraunghar: the Army of the West.
This troop is composed by the war shugenja of the Iuchi and by the swiftest Battle Maidens of the Utaku. The Khan ordered them to specialize in quick assaults and guerrilla tactics he learned in gaijin lands and they didn't disappoint him. The speed they can reach is stuff of legends throughout the Empire, especially among the Crabs that were aided by them against the Shadowlands.

The Junghar: The Army of the East.
Among the Unicorn's techniques rokugani don't fully understand there is the Shinjo Parry. Members of the Junghar are master of this technique which consists in using one's own sword to deflect the enemy's attack and furthermore they are assisted by the best Shinjo trained scouts, which makes them a truly impressive defensive force.

The Khol: The Army of the Center.
Very few can tell to have seen the wrong end of a Khol charge. Composed by the most seasoned warriors of the Unicorn, the elite Battle Maidens and the fiercest Moto Berserkers, The khol usually attacks when the other wings have already done they damage, to completely sweep away the enemy at the expense of their own defense. This is the army who crushed the Dark Moto, when the Khan himself rode at their very head.



Creamsteak, a little question for you: how it is that Bugaisha is stonger than a castle? Here is its description from Rokugan CS:
U9 Bugaisha (Outsider Keep): This is were the Unicorn send their dishonored samurai in order to remove them from the courts and activities of the Empire at large. It is considered a great dishonor to be sent here; a samurai thus exiled from his clan may as well shave his head and retire. There is no exit from Bugaisha. Until the destruction of the Dark Moto, this keep also served as the prymary dojo for the Moto bushi schol. The school has since relocated to Shiro Moto (U27).
Can you shift back its stat to that of a normal castle (7/5) and assign 10/10 to Shiro Moto?

*Answer: *Noted. PL and IR will be swapped.

*Tokiwong*
Tentative Claims List 
Player Character

Uda Hiyone Fighter 5/Samurai 5/Iaijutsu Master 5 (PL 3)

Monkey Clan
* Northern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Southern Yaen Province PL 5 : IR 1

Tortoise Clan 
* Northern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1
* Southern Zamede (1/2 province) PL 5 : IR 1

Territories in the North West of Rokugan
* Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Heigen Kori (Ice Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kawa Nemui (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kibukito (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kurayami-ha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) PL 20 : IR 0 

Territories in the East of Rokugan
* Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Kyuden Tonba (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4

Hmm not sure if I did this... right...

*Answer:* You did it right. I'll check the lists and see if it's all going to fall together. I'll also see how we can help fill your PL cap.

*Lichtenhart*
Actually, I think I beat you to those by about five hours...

Here's my little advices:
As a minor clan player, you won't find many places on the map you can rightfully claim and I'm not sure you'll gain advantage from few territories the bigger clans may consider as theirs... Let's see other ways to reach your PL cap.

NPCs: You can claim up to ten newly generated NPCs and I think as many as you want "official" NPCs, e.g. Toku, Monkey Clan Champion (Com3 / Sam7 [really orrible stats! pump him up by 4 or 5 levels]) PL 1

Unaligned lands: well, there is some chaos here. You could check with Kalanyr, because he claimed several minor clan and the imperial provinces but not all their territories, several are not on the list; you probably can find a deal. There are also some places controlled by ronin.
I will tell you better later.

Troops and special troops:
Something like Imperial Guard PL 10 : IR 28 should fit well.

Artifacts:
You may forge some artifact to strenghten your PC or NPCs or even a major artifact (100 PL) to balance Sollyr's one. Then all the good guys will owe you something. 


__________________

*Answer: *Heh... thanx Lichtenhart.

*Darkwolf*
I am seeking a special horde to eat up a good portion of my PL...also wondering if its possible to claim the shadow dragon as an npc...

For the horde I was thinking of something along the lines of the following depending on what the answer is to my other question:

Kyoso Special Task Force: PL 30 IR ?

*Answer:* Seems fine with me... Go ahead and claim your dragon, and it's PL will follow the rules I set for your PL. 15 HD equals 1 PL. So you can set it's HD to 29. Also your other unit will probably be ok. I'll wait for you to confirm that you want to claim. They will be PL 10 : IR 28 as per your PC. You can make an additional unit, but I don't know if they would have an IR.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

You bad guys have yet to claim the Tsuno, the Onisu and the worst of all, the Pekkle no Oni.
I recommend the Onisu, because I think thy can be a wonderful opportunity for roleplaying.

Tokiwong, I didn't have the time before to type it all, but here's what I got:

check this map

Monkey's territories
A28 Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace?) PL 6 : IR 4? [It should be added to the list]
A18 * Dangai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
A29 Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle?) PL 7 : IR 5? [It should be added to the list]

Tortoise's territories
A4 * Ryu Bannin (City) PL 3 : IR 4
A7 Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 [It should be added to the list]
A11 Nichibotsu Fusheru (Sunset Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 [Actually claimed by Kalanyr]
A13 Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 [It should be added to the list]
* Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn) PL 1 : IR 0 

Ronin territories
A15 * Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
U19 * Kanemochi Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4
[Please Black Omega tell us if there are more]

Unclaimed territories in Imperial Provinces
A1 * Kyuden Miya (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
A3 * Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
just outside A9 * Kyuden Seppun (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles) PL 3 : IR 0 

Hare's unclaimed territories
A2 * Shiro Usagi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
A20 * Kudo (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
A21 * Meidochi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

Sparrow's unclaimed territories
A25 Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 [It should be added to the list]

Unaligned territories
A14 * Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
A17 * Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4

I think this way you and Kalanyr could easily divide the minor clans and the imperial provinces among yourselves.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *You bad guys have yet to claim the Tsuno, the Onisu and the worst of all, the Pekkle no Oni. *



*HUG!*  The Pekkle no Oni can be very interesting, I've used one in my game and the PC's were very pleased to finally kill it.

The Tsuno are interesting and still very mysterious.  They could well be the most powerful force in the Shadowlands now.

The Onisu are individually powerful, but there's only eight.  And about to die in storyline, interestingly.  Should be a fun battle to see at Gencon.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2002)

Hrm, could you infer a little more on them?  Are the Onisu the powerful oni who fell Torturi in a single hit?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 30, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hrm, could you infer a little more on them?  Are the Onisu the powerful oni who fell Torturi in a single hit? *



It's been a while since I read that story, but I think it was more of a battle than that, though Toturi never did have a chance.  The Onisu require a special way of fighting.  Against Toturi it was a single Onisu, Betrayal, the Nightmare of the Scorpion.  Each of the Onisu is the Nightmare of a Major clan.  For the Phoenix, their Onisu is Death.  For the Crab it is Fear (though it was widely speculated earlier it might be Hygiene).  The Onisu of the Mantis is Greed.  I forget the others..the Onisu of the crane may have been Desire.  It was troubled greatly in a fight by a samurai without any desire.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

Interesting.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> It's been a while since I read that story, but I think it was more of a battle than that, though Toturi never did have a chance.  The Onisu require a special way of fighting.  Against Toturi it was a single Onisu, Betrayal, the Nightmare of the Scorpion.  Each of the Onisu is the Nightmare of a Major clan.  For the Phoenix, their Onisu is Death.  For the Crab it is Fear (though it was widely speculated earlier it might be Hygiene).  The Onisu of the Mantis is Greed.  I forget the others..the Onisu of the crane may have been Desire.  It was troubled greatly in a fight by a samurai without any desire. *




I still want to see a nameless one (preferably rank 8ish  go up against the lord elemental terror of Void.  'Yoouuu taaake vooiid.  Yooouu noo deseerve vooiid.  Weee taaake baaack.'


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

> Xeriar - PL 157/160
> Player Character
> Hida Sonoru (Male Samurai 14) PL 1
> 
> ...




I will be dropping:
Kuni Wastes PL 3 : IR 0
Hida Kuon (Male Ftr 5 / Berzerker 5: PL 1) as a general
Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) as a general. PL 1
Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1
Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

For a total of 13 PL dropped
(Shiro Hiruma and the Kuni Wastes are both on the wrong side of the Wall/River of the Last stand).

----

To upgrade Toritaka's army from
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
to
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Sam 6/Brz 4/Shadowlands Vet 10) PL 10 : IR 28

And gain:
Hida Inukai's Berserkers  (Berserker Honor 1) - Leader: Hida Inukai (Brz 15). PL 5 : IR 8

and

Hida Sakamoto's Trrop (samurai / fighter honor 2) Leader: Hida Sakamoto (Sam 5 / Fighter 10) PL 5 : IR 8

For a total of 16 PL gained, which should finish me out.

---

I would also like to rename the Crab Berserkers to Hida Kuon's Berserkers.

---

Hida Sakamoto, Hida Inukai, and Toritaka Tatsune are all detailed in Way of the Samurai.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

Noted.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2002)

Updated List:

The Hidden Tiger will be Daigotsu

*Sollir Furryfoot - PL 44/50*
Player Character: 
Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4 

Armies: 
Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0 

Artifact : 
Artifact Weapon (+3/+3) Character Bonus 
Daigotsu's Obsidian Blade (+3/+3) Character Bonus
The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus) 

Non-Player Characters 
Kakita Kyruko (Rog3/Ftr2/Crt4) leads the Silken sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 
Shosuro Nyoko. Leads the Lotus Sect. She has faked her own death, but… PL 1 (+5/+2) 
Kuni Nakiro is currently the leader of the Dream sect, and he makes the sleepers. PL 1 (+5/+2) 
Moshi Shanegon leads the Coin sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 
Ikoma Tsai leads the Chrysanthemum sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 
Morito (Ox clan Champion) now leads the Steel sect (which guards the hidden temple.) PL 1 (+5/+2) 
Yasuki Taka, the shadow corrupted leader of the Jade sect. PL 1 (+5/+2) 
Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2) 
Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2) 


Hidden Territory 
The Secret Village, and the Secret Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 


What would be a respectable PL for the Elemental Terrors?  A 9th level maho spell can summon them I believe (Rise, Taint), but I suppose I'd have to pay for them from my own PL?  Perhaps Elemental Terror PL 4/IR 0?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

The terror lords are significantly more powerful than their spawn (rise taint and all).

PL 4 for a real terror would probably be appropriate, (and I think Daigotsu and Hoshi should each be PL 4 too).  A terror spawn would be more like PL 1.

Note that the real terrors -can- be destroyed.  You send the terror of void up against a group of ishiken, it's your fault


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 30, 2002)

As the Onisu are all named individuals (even if we don't know all their names) could they be PL 2 each?  If so make them in my claims PL 2, please.



> Darkwolf - PL 130/180
> Player Character
> Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2
> 
> ...




I drop the following claims:
Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL 
Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL 
Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL 
Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL 

I add the following claims:
Artifact: Pendant of the Shadowlands: +3/+3 character bonus -10  Max PL 
Shadow Dragon NPC: 29 HD: 1 PL
Crab Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Crane Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Dragon Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Lion Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Mantis Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Phoenix Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Scorpion Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Unicorn Onisu NPC: 14 character levels: 1 PL
Kyoso Brute Squad: PL 10  IR 28

This brings me to 145/170 + 10 Artifact


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

> Darkwolf
> As the Onisu are all named individuals (even if we don't know all their names) could they be PL 2 each? If so make them in my claims PL 2, please.
> 
> 
> ...



Noted. They can have PL 2.



> Xeriar
> The terror lords are significantly more powerful than their spawn (rise taint and all).
> 
> PL 4 for a real terror would probably be appropriate, (and I think Daigotsu and Hoshi should each be PL 4 too). A terror spawn would be more like PL 1.
> ...




Taken into account...


> Sollir Furryfoot Updated List:
> 
> The Hidden Tiger will be Daigotsu
> 
> ...




Elemental terrors? Are they a single creature, or a place, or what? If they are like an NPC they wouldn't have an IR...

Tell me a little about them if that's ok.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2002)

I think I'll let one of the board's rokugan experts handle this, basically there is the original elemental terror, which is very powerful and it spawns lesser elemental terrors which are powerful in their own right, the IR of '3' was a crude way to represent them spawning a single lesser elemental terror in a year   Honestly I have no clue to stat them out, but I was thinking I could burn a few of my last PL on one of the original ones or some of the lesser.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 30, 2002)

The Elemental Terrors come in three flavors.  Lesser Terrors, which run around a  CR 3-4.  Greater Terrors which are a DR 12.  And True Terrors, which serve the Dark Oracles directly and which might weigh in around CR 30.  The True Terrors seem primarily to exist simply to produce lesser Terrors, which then level up to Greater Terror status.  They also guard Womb of Terror, a volcano near the great Pit of Fu Leng, deep in the Shadowlands which serves as the home of the Dark Oracles.  Each True Terror has the power to produce a minimum HD lesser terror every other day.

Actually, thinking on it the True Terros might be more a CR 23 or so.  The First Oni weighs in at CR 25 and could probably handle all five True Terrors at once.

Hmm..to be more basic.  There is a Elemental Terror for Each Element, Earth, Air, Fire, and Water.  The four Dark Oracles even got together to create one for Void as well, since there is not an official Dark Oracle of the Void.  Yet.

Since the True Terrors directly serve the Dark Oracles I'm not sure they should be in play, but certainly their offspring can be, and max out at around 36 HD.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm convinced then,

Sollir, you can claim lesser terrors up to 36 HD (PL 2). They gain 1 PL every 15 HD, so you can claim some of 15-29 HD as PL 1.

The True Terrors are under my control, as are the dark oracles, the oracles, the gods, the dragons, the fortunes, and such.

I also control the Dragon Clan, but in a more "in your face" capacity as a player.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2002)

Creamsteak: Could it be possible for me to reduce plus modifier of the artifact mask my PC has to give it special abilities?

eg. Immunity to divinations, user is alerted when being divined by any means and may simply block the divination, provide false information, or simply allow the person to divine the user normally. The mask itself is sentient and always attempts to counter scry given the oppurtunity. This protection can also be granted upon NPC's within the recent vicinity, though it is the user's choice as to what the scrier sees of them as well.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

of course...

I assume immunity for a single bearer against normal scrying is a +1 equivelent.

Immunity for your entire army would be a +5 or +6 at least...

And Immunity against Sollir's Artifact for a single character would be a +5 or +6.

So immunity against Sollir's Artifact would require a +10 artifact...

Afterall he paid 100 PL for the Oni's Eye.

Which option do YOU want?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Since the True Terrors directly serve the Dark Oracles I'm not sure they should be in play, but certainly their offspring can be, and max out at around 36 HD. *




The true terrors have, on occasion, meddled inside of Rokugan.  Oni no Jimen smashed a small Crab town, but that is really all I know of the matter.

They generally don't like to do such things, however, as while they are nigh invulnerable to the blade, their presence is quite obvious to shugenja (the Isawa in Phoenix lands -felt- their creation, for example). 

As a general rule, their power is roughly equivelant to the various Oni Lords.  The Elemental Terror of Void generally leads the group of them.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

Here are infos on the onisu: http://ncl5r.sytes.net/CCG/onisu.htm

The Onisu are pretty always stuff for moderator calls, creamsteak. If their adversaries are "guilty" of what they embody (say, feeling fear when you're fighting the Nightmare of the Crab, or desire when you're fighting Yokubo) they are virtually unstoppable, otherwise they're not as powerful.

[And here it comes the main question: why Toturi was defeated by the Onisu of Betrayal? Did he have betrayal in his heart?]


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Here are infos on the onisu: http://ncl5r.sytes.net/CCG/onisu.htm
> 
> The Onisu are pretty always stuff for moderator calls, creamsteak. If their adversaries are "guilty" of what they embody (say, feeling fear when you're fighting the Nightmare of the Crab, or desire when you're fighting Yokubo) they are virtually unstoppable, otherwise they're not as powerful.
> 
> [And here it comes the main question: why Toturi was defeated by the Onisu of Betrayal? Did he have betrayal in his heart?] *



Not totally true, this has been a bit unclear.  When Sezaru got punted around by the Onisu of desire it was because he was burning with a desire for revenge.  When Kuroda faced the Onisu of the Crab he wasn't afraid, but the Onisu said it made no difference, because there was so much other fear around it to give it strength.

At the same time in the present battle Daigotsu admits he expects the Onisu to all get destroyed, which does imply now that their weakness is known, it's far from impossible to counter.

And the Toturi question has been much debated.  Dating back to the possibility the betrayal, in his own mind at least, could have dated back to the feeling he betrayed Hantei the 38th by not protecting the Emperor as well as he could.  Like some old guilt finally coming back for revenge.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And the Toturi question has been much debated.  Dating back to the possibility the betrayal, in his own mind at least, could have dated back to the feeling he betrayed Hantei the 38th by not protecting the Emperor as well as he could.  Like some old guilt finally coming back for revenge. *




He also knew why Shoju had done what he had done.  No matter how one looks at it, he betrayed either the empire (by not striking down Hantei Sotori) or the emperor (by claiming his throne)...

Being corrupted by Shadow did not help, from there he betrayed existance itself...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2002)

So what do people suggest I use for my claims... still unsure of what to choose...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *You bad guys have yet to claim the Tsuno, the Onisu and the worst of all, the Pekkle no Oni.
> I recommend the Onisu, because I think thy can be a wonderful opportunity for roleplaying.
> 
> Tokiwong, I didn't have the time before to type it all, but here's what I got:
> ...




Quick question, is this what is left over... and the idea of an artifact to counter Sollir's is promising, and I am willing to stay small and have that and small elite forces if need be...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

The Dragon clan is now unclaimed as well.

I would recommend that you choose either the Monkey or the Hare clan for your purposes.

The Hare were a minor clan founded by a man instrumental in the defeat of Iuchiban, though 'officially' destroyed by the Scorpion three years before the coup (and the Kolat made a big booboo there, as well at that time.)  Many, many campaigns let them live on, since the PCs can participate in the battle and thwart the invasion 

I don't have my books handy, but the Hare could have a number of potent artifacts.  The Plains Above Evil still hold many mysteries as well...  Rokugan has lots of weird stuff


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

> The Onisu are pretty always stuff for moderator calls, creamsteak. If their adversaries are "guilty" of what they embody (say, feeling fear when you're fighting the Nightmare of the Crab, or desire when you're fighting Yokubo) they are virtually unstoppable, otherwise they're not as powerful.




Ok. Sollir can claim them, but I'll make calls on just how powerful they are at a given point.



> Quick question, is this what is left over... and the idea of an artifact to counter Sollir's is promising, and I am willing to stay small and have that and small elite forces if need be...




I'm not sure how much of it is left over. Give me 3-4 hours to finish some stuff, and I'll add these claims (those that are still claimable) to the roster for you. I need one piece of information to complete the lists: The region that these places occupy.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

*To Black Omega*

I get the feeling you have all 70+ books for L5R too 

I want to make a real atlas of L5R, something with the location and description for every city, palace and personality in Rokugan, for two time periods:

1: At the beginning of the 1st Edition RPG (four years before the coup).

and

2: At the beginning of the d20 RPG

---

A part of me wants to run a campaign, from the very beginning, all the way through these epics...   It becomes more and more tempting each time I look through these books.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Quick question, is this what is left over... and the idea of an artifact to counter Sollir's is promising, and I am willing to stay small and have that and small elite forces if need be... *




Heh. Since you weren't here when Creamsteak made the lottery I think your cap is 150 PL. If you spend 100 of them into a major artifact, they go into another lottery that could send someone (e.g. me) really overboard while you're stuck at 50 PL. If you're willing do this, if it's allowed I'll drop anything I get from the lottery in your favor, and maybe other players will do too. 
Creamsteak may also assign you a pretty consistent clan advantage if that's the case.
Black Omega and Xeriar are better qualified than me to suggest you about the artifact. With your 50 PL left you could claim The two provinces of the Monkey, the two provinces of the Hare (Kalanyr should be willing to drop them to claim some other territories I posted above) all the Monkey and Hare territories, and have 2 PL left for NPCs. Then, whatever you gain from the lottery you could spend in some elite army.

If you change your mind I'll crunch some more numbers. 
Send a mail to Kal about Hare provinces anyway, I don't want ths to be a plot against him. 


Creamsteak here are the destinations of the new territories if you want to add them all:
Toku Torid-e (Virtuous Keep) (Palace?) PL 6 : IR 4? -->SE
Yoake Fusheru (Dawn Tower) (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 --> SE
Vigilant Keep of the Monkey (Castle?) PL 7 : IR 5? --> SW
Reihado Shinsei (Crow Shrine) (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 --> SE
Hanto no Nichibotsu (Peninsula of Sunset) PL 1 : IR 0 --> SE
Kyuden Suzume (Sparrow Clan Palace) (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 --> SE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2002)

Interesting Note:

Daigotsu had the 'Iuchi' (Unicorn) magic school learned before he went to Maho Tsukai according to Rokugan D20 statblock of him, know any evil Iuchi spellcasters turned bad?  Course, both Shahai and Daigotsu also have the Blood Sorceror (Scorpion Ancestor) feat although they both aren't scorpions...a little confusing?

Thanks for the link, i'll look into it   It's nice to see people ganging up on poor little shadowlands before the game


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 30, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok. Sollir can claim them, but I'll make calls on just how powerful they are at a given point.*




Actually Sollir and I discussed it and I have the Onisu due to the limit of 10 NPCs.  They are in my claim list from last night.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Interesting Note:
> 
> Daigotsu had the 'Iuchi' (Unicorn) magic school learned before he went to Maho Tsukai according to Rokugan D20 statblock of him, know any evil Iuchi spellcasters turned bad?  Course, both Shahai and Daigotsu also have the Blood Sorceror (Scorpion Ancestor) feat although they both aren't scorpions...a little confusing?
> 
> Thanks for the link, i'll look into it   It's nice to see people ganging up on poor little shadowlands before the game  *




Lots of Iuchi spellcasters turned bad - lets of just about every family turned bad.  Shahai, the new Dark Daughter of Fu Leng, was originally an Iuchi, IIRC.

It was rumored for awhile the Iuchiban was one of the sorcerers whom Iuchi pissed off (Iuchi's Bane).  Of course, Iuchiban was later revealed to be someone else entirely...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Interesting Note:
> It's nice to see people ganging up on poor little shadowlands before the game  *




Hey! Actually I told you about the onisu and insisted on how they're powerful.  And if we gang up it's because we fear you, and fear is your ally 

Oh, and about Daigotsu: it doesn't mean he's a corrupted Iuchi (Shahai is more than enough, thanks; why nobody claimed her?). Rich Wulf said that he had to choose a school to give him the elemental focus, so he went with Iuchi because Shahai had a great deal of influence on the Lord of the Shadowlands during his formative years. I think Daigotsu real identity is the best kept secret of L5R.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

I went to check about Rich's words and Xeriar beat me on time.
The real reson many Iuchi turned bad is that they practiced a lot of gaijin magic, even blood magic, and in the long run it's not going to elevate your soul.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

Lists are about five minutes from being updated.

Tokiwong, I set a lot of claims for you based on speculation. You can drop 55 PL and claim a very major artifact if you choose. Right now I tried to skim as much as possible together, putting you at 105PL/150PL...

But you can change it of course.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Creamsteak_
> *The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Ignores Sneak Attacks)
> The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Expert Defense, -5/+5 3/turn)
> The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +5/No Defense 1/turn)*




I just noticed you changed their powers from your last mail. Are these going to be definitive?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

I just guessed since you didn't state the powers in the post about them.

Can you re-state them for me?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I went to check about Rich's words and Xeriar beat me on time.
> The real reson many Iuchi turned bad is that they practiced a lot of gaijin magic, even blood magic, and in the long run it's not going to elevate your soul.  *




Meishado is a kind of name magic, supposedly it uses the names of things that were spoken at creation itself.  As a varient, the Agasha (now of the Phoenix), and Tamori of the Dragon name the spirits themselves, and the Nezumi draw upon the power of their own names.

This is important, because it is pretty readily observed that all of these groups have, in practicing their 'name' magic, removed themselves in part from 'Rokugan' (or, for the Ratlings, they aren't really a part of it in the first place).  What this means exactly is as of yet uncertain.

The thing about Unicorn meishado is that it can play with blood without being maho.  The kansen see this, and further the temptation...  One stigma for another, since once someone uses meishado, the normal kami will no longer speak with them.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't understand your mail. I posted a sort of IC description of their powers, since I thought  I could keep them secret till, say, their first battle. Nevermind. These were the power in your mail: 

The Baraunghar (General: Iuchi Lixue) PL 6 : IR 6 (Move like NPCs) 
The Junghar (General: Moto Chen) PL 6 : IR 6 (Avoid special attacks like surprise rounds and being attacked while fleeeing) 
The Khol (General: Moto Chagatai) PL 8 : IR 9 (Rage, +5/No Defense 1/turn) [Actually, it was +4/No defense. Your call]

Oh and a couple minor things:
Moto Chen should be (Samurai 6 / Kishi Charger 7)
and you changed Bugaisha from 10/10 to 7/5. If you don't shift Shiro Moto from 7/5 to 10/10 I've got still 3 PL left.

Thanks and excuse me again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 30, 2002)

K... adjusted.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 30, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> This is important, because it is pretty readily observed that all of these groups have, in practicing their 'name' magic, removed themselves in part from 'Rokugan' (or, for the Ratlings, they aren't really a part of it in the first place).  What this means exactly is as of yet uncertain.
> 
> The thing about Unicorn meishado is that it can play with blood without being maho.  The kansen see this, and further the temptation...  One stigma for another, since once someone uses meishado, the normal kami will no longer speak with them. *




I made only a quick quote from this page: http://home.nycap.rr.com/daugherty/l5r/l5rcards1.htm

Where did you get that infos about Meishodo and the kami? It is very interesting for a certain project of mine...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

> Isawa Korekado - the Magician, ancient during the Clan War, now leads the Cloud sect. (Character Level 18) PL 2 (+5/+2)
> Korekado, the Only remaining Original Master. (Character Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)




These two are the same individual, someone got dropped.

Typically, the Kolat Masters will drop their family name, to respect the fact that they do not acknowledge the kami.



> Where did you get that infos about Meishodo and the kami? It is very interesting for a certain project of mine...




The Way of the Unicorn goes over it in detail.  Way of the Ratling talks about Nexumi magic, and Magic of Rokugan talks about how the Dragon have lost a part of their connection...  Though only Way of the Dragon explicitly tells you that their unique magic is indeed a varient of name magic.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 30, 2002)

Who is the other Kolat Master then Xeriar, or is there none?

Also, I will claim Shahai unless another player comes to claim her as his/her PC.

Edit-Where can Rich's words be found?  In the book somewhere?

And who has Iuchiban been reincarnated as...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2002)

*Additonal Claims*

*NPCs*

*Sakura* _Ronin Phoenix Shugenja_ (Shugenja 10/Void Disciple 6) *PL 3*

*Kigato* _Ronin Ninja_ (Ninja 15) *PL 3*

*Fuzake Kinto* _Monkey Clan Shugenja_ (Shugenja 10) *PL 1*

*Toku* _Current Monkey Clan Daimyo_ (Commoner 3/Samurai 7) *PL 1*

*Artifacts*

_The Iron Monkey Blade_ (+6/+0) *Wielded by Uda Hiyone *PL 10*

_Armor of the Jade Monkey_ (+0/+6) *Wielded by Uda Hiyone *PL 10*

*Armies*

Do we just create these or is there a method behind he madness?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 30, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Who is the other Kolat Master then Xeriar, or is there none?
> 
> Also, I will claim Shahai unless another player comes to claim her as his/her PC.
> 
> ...




All of the masters are listed in Way of the Ninja, save for the Hidden Tiger, silly 

As for Iuchiban's reincarnation, I don't know.  I don't know if there is an 'official' end to the Tomb of Iuchiban adventure (the place is a deathtrap - it seriously deserves a negative IR  )


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 31, 2002)

I relinqush the Hare Clan and the Hare NPCs and add the ability for the wearer to be immune to all scrying including Sollirs to the Cloak of the Trickster. I'll pick some other NPCs soon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

> Tokiwong
> NPCs
> 
> Sakura Ronin Phoenix Shugenja (Shugenja 10/Void Disciple 6) PL 3
> ...



Mkay... ackknowledged.

There is a method... but it's been ignored to the point that I simply don't care anymore. You can assign an NPC to be Daimyo, or just give me some logical stats for it and I'll add it.



> Xeriar
> As for Iuchiban's reincarnation, I don't know. I don't know if there is an 'official' end to the Tomb of Iuchiban adventure (the place is a deathtrap - it seriously deserves a negative IR  )



Intretesting stuff... and quite likely .


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 31, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Oh, and about Daigotsu: it doesn't mean he's a corrupted Iuchi (Shahai is more than enough, thanks; why nobody claimed her?). Rich Wulf said that he had to choose a school to give him the elemental focus, so he went with Iuchi because Shahai had a great deal of influence on the Lord of the Shadowlands during his formative years. I think Daigotsu real identity is the best kept secret of L5R. *



True enough.  On a message board someone said at a convention they asked if Daigotsu was the son of Hantei the 39th, the Last Hantei.  And Rich got a little red in the face and gave a little "You'll have to wait and see." thing.

Rich, on the other hand, said that question didn't faze him.  But the person correctly guessing the identity of the offspring of Yoritomo was what caught him offguard.  I suspect at Gencon  we'll see some information to finally reveal this.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 31, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Quick question, is this what is left over... and the idea of an artifact to counter Sollir's is promising, and I am willing to stay small and have that and small elite forces if need be... *



Hee..hee..the Monkey clan elite.  If Fuzake Garou's 20th level...


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 31, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *The Dragon clan is now unclaimed as well.
> 
> I would recommend that you choose either the Monkey or the Hare clan for your purposes.
> 
> ...



The Hare survived, actually.  L5R released a series of modules where you help the heir to the Hare survive and other stuff happens.  They were 'destroyed' by the Scorpion, but they got better.

And if you want a good example of an inside joke in the Rokugan d20 book check out the Fuzake family of the Monkey.  



> Page 193, Creation of the Monkey Clan.
> Shortly thereafter, a remarkable Yasuki named Garou (who had become a loyal follower of Toku during the Clan War) is also granted the Fuzake family name.  This is mostly due to the Doji, who found his tireless efforts to tend the wounded and bring humor to the Empire during the war inspiring.  Fuzake Garou swears fealty to Toku and joins the fledgling Monkey Clan.




Evidently Rich had no idea they were going to be added to the book, it was his two partners playing a little joke on him.  First that Fuzake Garou was Toku's sidekick, since Toku was a much joked about whipping boy for many L5R players.  Secondly, because Fuzake Garou was the main character of Rich Wulf's humorous fan fiction Rokugan 90210, and he had no idea they were planning to add Garou to Rokugan for real.  That's your Rokugan trivia for the day.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: To Black Omega*



			
				Xeriar said:
			
		

> *I get the feeling you have all 70+ books for L5R too  *



Not quite, but I do have most.  With luck I'll get the Way of the Shugenja book in the next day or so.

Making an Atlas of Rokugan would be a pretty major task with everything that has gone on.  So many characters, let alone everything else.  Starting with the Clan Wars you could certainly take a group to epic level by the time you got to the current Four Winds sotryline.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2002)

New Board Open  

4th thread started... I'll open a thread for turn 0 soon. Don't post to the turn 0 thread, but do post to the 4th starting thread .


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 31, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *The thing about Unicorn meishado is that it can play with blood without being maho.  The kansen see this, and further the temptation...  One stigma for another, since once someone uses meishado, the normal kami will no longer speak with them. *



I wouldn't go quite this far.  Unless Way of the Shugenja changes this, it's not been mentioned in the d20 books at all.  From Way of the Unicorn 116-117 is simply states:  "Finally, shugenja who use meishodo are invoking power from a metaphysical system that is not native to Rokugan.  For whatever reason, whenever meishodo shugeenja try to use traditional Rokugani magic all target numbers are increased by 5."

So it becomes more difficult rather than impossible.  A change from the original L5R system.  Magic of Rokugan barely touches on this so i'm curious if it was done out more in WotSh.


----------

